#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-18
<wxl> pvcportugal: still there? :)
<pvcportugal> yeah
<wxl> pvcportugal: so what would you like to do?
<pvcportugal> At first I just wanted to help somehow
<pvcportugal> Talked to a few other members of other teams
<pvcportugal> and QA sounded like something useful that I would be available to do
<wxl> and you specifically picked lubuntu?
<wxl> (not like i'm complaining!)
<pvcportugal> yes!
<wxl> well wonderful
<pvcportugal> I'm relatively new to LUbuntu(been a Ubuntu user for a few years)
<pvcportugal> and liked it very much
<wxl> great
<wxl> have you seen the wiki page?
<pvcportugal> I have
<wxl> so you probably gather what encompasses qa. is there a particular area you'd like to help out in?
<pvcportugal> I don't have a lot of experience with bug fixing and such
<wxl> well certainly fixing is a part of it but the big help we need with bugs is triaging them which mainly consists of getting them to the point where developers can work on fixing them
<wxl> but if that doesn't float your boat, then you certainly could do testing
<wxl> as the wiki states, we need people mainly to test daily development images (i.e. 15.10 right now) and milestones, which are the alphas and betas and final releases of new images
<pvcportugal> right
<wxl> there's a procedure called a testcase that you follow to install
<wxl> if it succeeds, you mark it passed
<wxl> if it doesn't, you mark it failed
<wxl> so pretty simple ;)
<pvcportugal> that would be something I would be willing to do
<wxl> the only other part is filing bugs along the way
<wxl> cool!
<wxl> well all you need is a virtual machine
<pvcportugal> maybe if I get more experience in the topic I can eventually help with bug triage
<wxl> you're more than welcome to do these installs on some other computer you have but virtual machines are more managable
<wxl> though "bare metal" often reveals problems we wouldn't jhave easily been able to predict on a virtual machine
<wxl> still most of us, myself included, use virtual machines
<wxl> and yes, i think after you've filed a bunch of bugs and know the basic process, bug triage comes naturally
<pvcportugal> right, would a partition of the disk work as well?
<wxl> not for all testcases, unfortunately
<wxl> smoe of the test cases test differnt partitioner tasks, such as installing using the whole disk
<pvcportugal> I don't have an extra computer available, so I guess I'll have to stick to the virtual machine
<wxl> yep, it works just fine
<wxl> have you ever used vms?
<pvcportugal> what if my computer has 2 separate disks?
<pvcportugal> no I haven't
<pvcportugal> wine is kinda like a VM right?
<wxl> ok, so there are a bunch of choices, but ultimately i think most folks start with virtualbox because it's easy
<wxl> you can get it from the repos
<wxl> i like kvm a lot because support is built right into the kernel!
<wxl> and yes, wine is *kind of* like a vm
<pvcportugal> Oh and one important detail, do I need a lot of disk space?
<wxl> just as much disk space as the install takes
<wxl> which isn't that much really, especially in lubuntu's case
<wxl> you do need to allocate memory to it but i often give 512mb to my vms
<pvcportugal> I could definetly allocate that amount of memory
<pvcportugal> even more if necessary
<wxl> i mean if you're patient, you can even get away with 256 XD
<wxl> so to get started, i would first get virtualbox installed
<pvcportugal> I could allocate 1-2Gb
<pvcportugal> I don't really use any demanding programs on my computer
<pvcportugal> in progress
<wxl> i usually don't crazy with memory allocation bbecause i do things while i wait for the installs to get done
<wxl> and sometimes i might even run multiple vms at a time
<wxl> so i reference the wiki page again. i've worked really darn hard to get just about everything you need to know up there
<wxl> maybe i could organize it better, but…
<pvcportugal> I'll give it a thorough read
<wxl> here's where you go to report http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> so you do have a launchpad id?
<pvcportugal> I'm not sure actually
<pvcportugal> I believe I do
<wxl> well you'll need one :)
<wxl> so make sure you know what it is and how to log in
<pvcportugal> is it that account that is linked to ubuntu one?
<wxl> yep
<pvcportugal> then I do in fact have one
<wxl> cool
<wxl> that gets used A LOT
<wxl> like you will need it to log into the QA Tracker which is what that link above is
<wxl> you'll also need it for dealing with bugs
<wxl> what is your id?
<pvcportugal> I have to check, but I believe it is pvcportugal
<wxl> let me see
<wxl> yes it ids
<wxl> is i mean
<wxl> i just added you to the lubuntu-qa team
<wxl> you should make sure to go on there and subscribe to the mailing list https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa
<wxl> here and the mailing list are your best sources if you need help or find something really weird and just to get an idea of what's happening
<wxl> you may see a fair amount of talk about lxqt. we are in the process of slowly transitioning from using lxde which uses gtk libraries to using lxqt which is a different branch of lxde that uses qt libraries
<wxl> occassionally we will call out for testing a particular piece of software or two as part of that
<wxl> so right now we have two upcoming releases:
<wxl> 1. Ubuntu 14.04.3 on August 6
<wxl> 2. Ubuntu 15.10 on October 22nd
<wxl> note that official milestone testing (i.e. alpha) begins June 25
<wxl> the Alphas and Betas will result in an actual released image which is available to the general public
<wxl> technically all the images are but you may have to dig a bit more for the non-official releases :)
<wxl> so there are daily images being built currently for both of those two releases
<wxl> Wily/15.10 is here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/340/builds
<wxl> and Trusty/14.04.3 is here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<wxl> in general, the trusty one shouldn't need a lot of heavy testing
<wxl> it should just be security fixes and such
<wxl> so it doesn't need as much attention as the actuall development image
<wxl> shoot i'm talking to myself aren't i :)
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: around?
<gsilvapt> yeap
<ahoneybun> I have a link for you
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> written in RST
<ahoneybun> main docs are in source/docs
<ahoneybun> welcome page is in source
<gsilvapt> Looks smaller than those written in TeX
<gsilvapt> But looks good :)
<ianorlyn> would be a lot easier to edit though
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: ianorlyn the best part is that I can convert to TeX
<ahoneybun> the pdf is made with latex but I can use pandoc to make it as well
<gsilvapt> ianorlyn, he insisted on RST, although since it is that flexible, cool enough
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: Like I agreed with you in the email thread (which I should have taken to the ubuntu-doc ML) we might just use 2 or so langs as core langs
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Why on github?
<ahoneybun> 2 or so would be best to limit the need for new contributors to learn (if they are not ok with filing bug reports)
<ahoneybun> Unit193: I don't have the keys and such set up on this laptop (had to reinstall)
<gsilvapt> ahoneybun, you can add new ones
<ahoneybun> It was easier in short
<Unit193> Ah, fun times, reinstalls...
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: nah
<gsilvapt> By the way, you can still add it on Launchpad via GitHub
<ahoneybun> I have the files backed up so I just need to know how add the key back
<ahoneybun> yea that is what is awesome now gsilvapt
 * ahoneybun really needs to update his slideshow now
<Unit193> No, the awesome part is git support in LP, mirroring has been there for a while :P
<ahoneybun> use git commands in LP now
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: LaTeX = TeX?
<ianorlyn> LaTeX is a set of macros on top of TeX
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2SGJCQ1YxRE1IaUU/view?usp=sharing
<pvcportugal> Hello, can I boot my VM with a pendrive?(using virtualbox)
<wxl> pvcportugal: you mean put the iso on a pendrive?
<pvcportugal> yes
<pvcportugal> just like a common pendrive instalation
<ianorlyn> I normally just use the iso file
<ianorlyn> pendrives don't have wear leveling
<pvcportugal> I thought I had to either burn the iso
<pvcportugal> or put it on a pendrive or something
<ianorlyn> pvcportugal: for bare metal install usually
<ianorlyn> I never did when I used virtualbox but mostly use qemu/kvm
<pvcportugal> I guess I didn't really understand how to use the VM(noob here)
<ianorlyn> basically virtualbox lets you boot from the iso as fake cd dvd drive
<pvcportugal> how am I supposed to use the ISO direcly?
<ianorlyn> I think you click add on the cd drive and select the iso file
<ianorlyn> but I have only used on linux hosts
<pvcportugal> I found it
<pvcportugal> can't believe I didn't before
<pvcportugal> thanks
<pvcportugal> can I simulate any Lubuntu(i386, amd64 etc)?
<pvcportugal> or i can only use the ones I would normaly use in my computer?
<wxl> pvcportugal: no. virtualbox really can't handle software emulating another architecture. QEMU can, i think.
<ianorlyn> pvcportugal: I think you need hardware support for amd64 and some wierd guest additions
<ahoneybun> I've stayed with the same hardware (ie. I have x64 so I use x64 ISO's
<ianorlyn> ahoneybun: with virtualbox with my core 2 duo t6500 on my laptop I can't run kvm and could only run i386 in virtualbox as I did not have vt-x
<ianorlyn> well I can run kvm locally on that cpu it is pretty easy to setup kvm-qemu to go over ssh and wifi and run the vms on my desktop
<wxl> http://wiki.qemu.org/Main_Page
<wxl> tl;dr it can handle hardware virtualization
<ianorlyn> yes but is slow
<ianorlyn> without kvm
<wxl> but i'll warn you it's DARN slow
<wxl> yep :)
<ianorlyn> you could run for DEC alpha with qemu
 * wxl looks around for the DEC Alpha ISO
 * ahoneybun waves at wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-19
<dkessel> oooh nice! i always missed a #lubuntu-devel channel!
<dkessel> so, is lubuntu going to switch to a lxqt-based default installation with wily?
<ianorlyn> not sure yet not in unstable yet
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-20
<ianorlyn> hmm alternate failed badly
<ianorlyn> wait why does entire disk install a seperate /home partition in ubiquity now
<ahoneybun> does it?
<ianorlyn> the install complted in a lubuntu install in 8 GB but has a 98 percent full / partition
 * ahoneybun has always used manual
<ianorlyn> manual works the best but I need to test entire disk for QA
<ianorlyn> this won't be good if someone basically makes a vm then installs some small thing and the / get full could end up flooded with support requests
<ianorlyn> hmm the other question is what do I file the bug against as it doesn't have enough space for updates
<ianorlyn> wxl ^^
<ahoneybun> try
<ianorlyn> wait I give it more space and it uses the entire thing on i386 why would it do that?
<wxl> still need help ianorlyn ?
<ianorlyn> I am not sure what to do about an install that by defualt makes / 98 percent full
<wxl> how can it make it 98% full? what's it filled with?
<ianorlyn> um it gives all free space to a /home partition
<wxl> huh
<wxl> do other images do that?
<ianorlyn> i386 doesn't
<ianorlyn> http://brendanperrine.com/screenshots/Screenshot_wily520amd64desk_2015-05-20_14:03:10.png
<wxl> other flavors let's say
<ianorlyn> I will try them
<wxl> cuz if the problem is universal, we can probably put it against ubiquity
<wxl> i don't think ubiquity actually uses parted/gparted so i think that would be better
<wxl> if the problem is isolated to lubuntu, then you could file it against the lubuntu iso
<wxl> lubuntu-meta if you have to ianorlyn
<ianorlyn> ok I think I messed up and inserted a digit when allocating the vm memory so it had more ram than disk space
<ianorlyn> wxl xubuntu didn't when I ran it with sane inputs for the creation of the virtual machine
<ianorlyn> and I tried the apparent bad iso with sane values and it is working how it should
<wxl> ianorlyn: so fluke?
<ianorlyn> pretty much
<ahoneybun> wxl: ianorlyn so you and gsilvapt prefer LaTeX?
 * ahoneybun still has not finished his Slideshow
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Asciidoc is pretty awesome, fwiw.
<wxl> ahoneybun: i don't, but that's what the manual uses
<ahoneybun> wxl: though of using pandoc to convert it to something it supports?
<ahoneybun> *thought
<wxl> sure ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> wxl: to much work for everyone to learn another language?
<wxl> ahoneybun: well, the reason why we did that is to keep in line with the ubuntu manual. leverage their technology
<gsilvapt> Someone pinged me here? My pc was rebooting
<wxl> ahoneybun: from your presentation's perspective, i'd say it would be good to sugegst such a thing!
<gsilvapt> Didn't see it and switched section
<ahoneybun> wxl: ianorlyn so you and gsilvapt prefer LaTeX?
<ahoneybun> wxl: moving to another lang?
<gsilvapt> Yea, we think it is better
<wxl> ahoneybun: yeah, something more universal
<gsilvapt> Great scalability and easy to collaborate with
<gsilvapt> universal, that's the term
<ahoneybun> yes agreed
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: maybe I'll upload something to my github to demo for you and wxl
<ahoneybun> well the current things I have up on it should be demo enough
<gsilvapt> In LaTeX or RTS?
<ahoneybun> RTS
<ahoneybun> you followed the repo gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Yeap, I did
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual for wxl and ianorlyn
<ahoneybun> wxl: RTS has some awesome stuff
<ahoneybun> http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickref.html
<ianorlyn> wxl it is quite hard to build the ubuntu manual
<wxl> ianorlyn: that's one reason why i stand behind ahoneybun's ideas
<ahoneybun> in its current state it does not have to be *built* to be edited
<ahoneybun> just source files atm
<gsilvapt> jeez, wxl was navigating our Wiki and there's so many things outdated... What the hell :o
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: lives!
<gsilvapt> I was here :)
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: I have a sample tex file on there as well
<ahoneybun> using pandoc to create it
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/welcome.tex
<gsilvapt> Sorry, I'm currently working on something else
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: np just wanted you to be aware of it
<gsilvapt> I've seen that before, when you sent me the github repository
<gsilvapt> even though I didn't comment antyhing
<gsilvapt> Honestly, I have been working hard on my thesis until today
<gsilvapt> had another drawback so I'm on hold until next monday
<ahoneybun> no problems like I said man
<ahoneybun> we all do this in our free time
<ahoneybun> well most
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-21
<gsilvapt> yea
<gsilvapt> Well, you're still struggling with the language to use on the manual?
<gsilvapt> ianorlyn, do you have a status of our manual?
<gsilvapt> Haven't touched that for a while now
<ahoneybun> gsilvapt: I'm thinking of RST but have been told MD is very Universal with KDE
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/petermatulis/serverguide
<gsilvapt>  I know others are using different languages
<ahoneybun> yea
 * ahoneybun is out of Monster
<gsilvapt> Well, I'm exhausted. Off to bed. See you guys tomorrow :) Take care
<ahoneybun> see yea night gsilvapt
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-25
<lynorian> wxl I know you are probably away right now but when I am on do I need to do anything with https://code.launchpad.net/~walterorlin/ubuntu-manual-tests/qterminal on launchpad to get it reviewed again?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: say that you fixed the changes and ask for a review from flocculant again
<lynorian> tsimonq2, where do I say that
<tsimonq2> lynorian: in the merge proposal
<lynorian> Ok did that when I updated the branch
<tsimonq2> cool :)
<tsimonq2> well it commented but you should make an addtional comment saying that it's fixed
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-27
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you have access to Lubuntu's Twitter page?
<tsimonq2> wxl: if so, https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial lists an old blog
<wxl> tsimonq2: do, but headed home. ping raf or catch me later.
<tsimonq2> k wxl bai :)
<tsimonq2> lynorian: could you figure this out sometime today? https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/4l6v7e/by_beef_with_linux_messing_with_real_time_clock/
<tsimonq2> lynorian: with hardware clocks and time in Lubuntu
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-28
<ianorlin> hmm is there a reason the current dialy desktop iso doesn't have ubiquity on it?
<Unit193> It doesn't? 0_o
<ianorlin> well running dpkg -l |grep ubi returns the slideshow only
<ike> hey, I'd like to contribute a small patch to the default openbox config file (~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml). Anyone willing to walk me though that?
<tsimonq2> aww I didn't catch ike
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: you mind responding to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2016-May/010600.html when you have the chance?
<redwolf> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ redwolf
<Unit193> redwolf: See the bug I subbed you to?
<redwolf> back!
<redwolf> no, sorry, Unit193. checking mail...
<redwolf> O.o bug number, please?
<Unit193> LP 1579273
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1579273 in Unico "GTK+ theming engines no longer supported in 3.16+?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579273
<redwolf> oh, affecting gtk core. I need boss's opinion
<redwolf> gtk guys are kinda annoying, changing standards every release. I'm glad to get rid off that
<redwolf> anyway, Unit193, this won't affect much Lubuntu (or Ubuntu) theme, new controls are fully covered with new CSS selectors. I made a re-merge recently.
<redwolf> for example, Unico used to control checkboxes and select lists. now it's natively supported and, of course, themed
<Unit193> I did a quick grep and seemed like the Lubuntu one used unico a bit.  And yeah, ideal would be to port to SASS.
<redwolf> yes, it's referenced in the code, but it might be redundant now it's been remerged. when Ubuntu guys remove it, it'll be removed from Lubuntu too. that's why I use "Ubuntu includes" like code
<Unit193> Also I'm sure you've seen LP 1576576.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1576576 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.20 needs work and coordination" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576576
<redwolf> yes. they're on it
<redwolf> core / base is being rewritten. and we'll get those updates soon
<redwolf> actually expect it to shrink! :)
<Unit193> (Well actually no, they don't have anyone working on the themes now, they're largely unmaintained.)
<redwolf> I think they are. there were some updates. for example, they're doing the CSD transition
<redwolf> btw, Mate guys already fixed that :)
<Unit193> So http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/02/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t17:27 ?
<redwolf> :(
<Unit193> As I said, they don't have anyone really on themes now.  They're hoping someone from "the community" steps up.  So. 3.20 may or may not actually get merged for yakkety.  Fun times.
<redwolf> indeed
<redwolf> night all!
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-24
<lubot2> bobmarly101 was added by: bobmarly101
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Hello Bob
<lubot2> <bobmarly101> Hello
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We might possibly have LXQt images today...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf WOLF! Make us t-shirts! .__.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I did. Have you ever checked the marketing wiki?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Oh :P
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny#Wearables
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Also, I'll talk to you once we have Aardvark artwork from Ubuntu, but there's an effort to get the slideshow artwork done much earlier this cycle.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> The slideshow has been updated and it won't need "maintenance" anymore. Unless we chage apps, of course.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Oh? Could you elaborate a bit?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> What about the 17.04 text?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I did it more "neutral"
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Not so release specific.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> 17.04 isn't in my near schedule yet.
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> The apps will change a bit for 17.10
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> At least, the video manager
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> yes. that's covered too ;)
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> And it's possible the taskbar disposition will change a bit
<lubot2> <julienlavergne> So, any scteenshots may be affected :-/
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> but this time I'll do it earlier 😐
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yesssssssssssssssssssssss
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We have images! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-next/daily-live/pending/
<wxl> very good job, @tsimonq2
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-25
<lubot> <tsimonq2> http://news.softpedia.com/news/first-lxqt-based-lubuntu-17-10-daily-builds-surface-here-s-what-it-looks-like-516012.shtml
<lubot> <acheronuk> adding that to my zysnc script
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Is Lubuntu Nexus 7 still something we want to maintain?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne What was it's original purpose and is it still useful today?
<lynorian> I honestly do not know about lubuntu nexus 7 at all
<lubot> <acheronuk> lubuntu-next live session boot in VB hangs for ages with: http://i.imgur.com/GfveHYQ.png
<lubot> <acheronuk> then fails with: http://i.imgur.com/9jX7byv.png
<lubot> <acheronuk> and stays at a black screen if you click ok
<lubot> <acheronuk> same when wanting to install from the image
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Fully aware
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Right click open terminal startlxqt
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, fair enough
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I REALLY hope it was clear that these images are NOT ready!
<lubot> <acheronuk> it was clear to me. others may skim read more and jump to downloading, but that will always happen
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK 👍
<lubot> <acheronuk> hmmm. yes, it does take some tweaking to make the theming look ok. understandable at this stage though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @acheronuk, yer, we need to fix that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf!!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o.o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What do you think of our PERFECT LXQt ISO? ._.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> perfect? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Isn't it so BEAUTIFUL? :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> tis :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Naw, I'm just yanking your chain. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try booting it!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I did
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> didn't boot at first 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You like black? ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Black is the new orange
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> who needs icons, or colours, or stuff? :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> minimalism!
<lubot> <acheronuk> black is gentle on the eyes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> exactly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Sooooo WHERE'S OUR DARK THEME? .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no darkz!
<lubot> <acheronuk> breeze dark?
<lubot> * acheronuk hides
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Whaiiiiiii
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf needs more coffee
<lubot> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf, +1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Also, where is it determined what is started on Live CD bootup and why is that miserably failing? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you could at least give me a location, @julienlavergne, I can figure out the "why" :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_202.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yassss
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-26
<lynorian> !info qupzilla devel
<ubot93> 'devel' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, experimental, liquorix, partner, stable, testing, tor, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, vanir, virtualbox, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-proposed
<lynorian> !info qupzilla artful
<ubot93> qupzilla (source: qupzilla): lightweight web browser based on libqtwebkit. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.9~dfsg1-3.1 (artful), package size 825 kB, installed size 5639 kB
<lynorian> tsimonq2, the lubuntu-next iso has both lightdm and sddm on it
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I know, it's on my todo list ;)
<tsimonq2> Uhhhhhh WHAT? Why is our Qupzilla so old?!?
<tsimonq2> I'll be fixing that...
<lynorian> tsimonq2, yes I know we need 2.0 which we need qt webkit for
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Webkit or webengine?
<lynorian> webengine sorry
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Because I packaged the latter in Debian and I'm helping keep it up-to-date.
<lynorian> and upstream is not supporting webkit versions anymore
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Also, the purpose of the Lubuntu Next team right now is access to the PPAs, so until further notice, sorry, but I won't be approving you until we can figure that whole thing out. :)
<lynorian> aww ok
<lynorian> well zram works on the lubuntu next image
<tsimonq2> \o/
<lynorian> tsimonq2, for this to work in virtual machines we should have xserver-xorg-video-qxl on it
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Elaborate please?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Did something work when you installed it? :D
<lynorian> it is the  video driver needed for my vms to work
<lynorian> which is not on the iso by default
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I'm about to wrap it up for the night... any chance you could look at what stock Lubuntu has in here and add whatever is needed to the Lubuntu Qt/Next seed? https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.artful
<tsimonq2> lynorian: If you get an MP, I'll review it in the morning. :)
<tsimonq2> Plus I'll give you a beer tally :P
 * tsimonq2 sleeps o/
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, With the switch of systemd, I'm not sure where to start :-/
<lubot> <julienlavergne> OK so the problem is simple : sddm doesn't auto start ... less simple, find why :-/
<lubot> <acheronuk> seems to be running here, but not able to start the session itself?
<lubot> <acheronuk> REALLY not the way to do it, but interesting in the live iso that substituting in 'Exc=/usr/bin/startlxqt' in QLubuntu.desktop, then killing the session allows me to fully start the live session just fine via the sddm greeter
<lubot> * acheronuk hates diagnosing X session invokation problems!
<lubot> <acheronuk> ditto with the installed image, and long as I remember to select the right session!
<lubot> <acheronuk> Sure the is something VERY wrong with doing it like that though.....
<lubot> <acheronuk> oooh. time to switch to testing kubuntu iso. bye
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks @acheronuk :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hello Rik 😐
<lubot> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf, Hello 🙂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We are famous!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1280x719) http://i.imgur.com/e2jghHT.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//lennyvark.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <wxl23> Hah that's hilarious. Just needs a paintbrush
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Too much advertising, too soon :-/ At least wait for something that boot correctly ...
<lynorian> @julienlavergne yes we need something that boots correctly
<meetingology> lynorian: Error: "julienlavergne" is not a valid command.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Thanks bot, I know I'm not a command :-)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Thanks to Rik report, I know where to start the investigation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Any chance you could let me know once you have some progress? Or at least something to give to me to do? :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Start to make a list of bugs / missing stuf ? :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, The point is progress. We didn't have images last week!
<lubot> And I hope it's clear that the images aren't functional yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, I mean irt the imagea
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *images
<lynorian> Ow that is probably why xserver-xorg-video-qxl is not included is because it is now only a recommends from xserver-xorg-video-all
<gilir> hi there :-)
<wxl> whoa
<wxl> hey gilir :)
<gilir> hopefully, lubuntu-default-settings 0.49 should make the LXQt ISO booting ...
<wxl> what was, gilir ?
<gilir> apparently, sddm doesn't support xsession file with arguments in Exec field
<wxl> weird
<wxl> that's my general feeling about sddm
<gilir> So I replace the lxsession command by a lxqt-session one (startlxqt script)
<wxl> of course honestly, lightdm has its moments of strangeness, too
<gilir> there are display managers, there are all weird sometimes :-)
<wxl> doesn't freedesktop have a well-defined specification for them???
<gilir> I don't see any on their website :-)
<lynorian> Yeah display managers when they go wrong is just annoying
<lynorian> or plymouth
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne gilir: Awesome :D
<lubot> * tsimonq2 waits for it to get out of proposed and rebuilds the ISO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> gilir, wxl: By the way, all three of us have access to rebuild the Lubuntu Next images on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<wxl> - @tsimonq2: yeah i noticed that conversation on -release. it's apparent the lack of transparency regarding access on the tracker is more opaque than i previously thought XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne gilir: Do you think it would be a good idea to split lubuntu-default-settings into a few different packages so that we don't install all of LXDE on the Lubuntu LXQt image?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because right now, LXDE is a hard dep on lubuntu-default-settings...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you think it's a good idea, I can take it on. :)
<gilir> tsimonq2, we can just move LXDE depends into recommends, so they should not be on the LXQt seed
<gilir> also, lubutnu-default-settings is a mess, too many files in too many places
<gilir> if we split the packages, I prefer to move the files in the process, to put them all in one directory, and avoid to deal with Conflicts/Replace twice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, What do you mean by "one directory"?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Rebuilding now...
<lubot> <acheronuk> boots into live session ok. :)
<wxl> yayayayayayayayay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> jajajaja :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23 Would you happen to know which package is responsible for this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 601x468) http://i.imgur.com/Q2J4KEc.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plymouth theme maybe?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, probably is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because on boot it's just standard Ubuntu...
<lubot> <acheronuk> was not able to change lxqt theme or fon't size in the live session :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, ...huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Explain
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohhhhhh
<lubot> <acheronuk> changed them via the GUI, but changes did not apply
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's weird
<lubot> <acheronuk> something not getting set up in the session properly perhaps
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I see
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk You have to log out and back in again :/
<lubot> <acheronuk> seems to apply immediatley in my  installed image/VM
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Huh?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, You don't understand what I mean? Or why there should be that difference?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, The former.
<lubot> <acheronuk> In my VM installed from the previous iso, and now updated with the newer lubuntu-settings package, applies changes to the lxqt theme and font size immediately. Without having to log out and in again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Interesting...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, ok. I see.
<lubot> <acheronuk> either a difference in the live vs installed session, or maybe a consequence of my previious hackery on that VM to get the session running
<lubot> <acheronuk> a fresh install would show
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope, I can reproduce.
<lubot> <acheronuk> ok. no need to re-install then :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: disappeared. you figured it out?
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "tsimonq2:" is not a valid command.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: yepper
<wxl> kk
<gilir> tsimonq2, I mean, put all the conf files in 1 directory (like /etc/xdg/something)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Ah ok :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> gilir: Right now, which package has the environment variable saying to use our LXQt settings?
<gilir> acheronUK, it's a know bug of the live system, something about the filesystem used, but I can't remerber the bug number :-/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because I'm working with Debian to get Qt 5.9.0 in Experimental and I'd like to test build and run Lubuntu LXQt with the new Qt so we can get the new settings config.
<gilir> tsimonq2, lubutnu-default-settings, check the lxqt directory
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, thanks :)
<gilir> acheronUK, if I remember correctly, it's this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/882147
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 882147 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [Undecided, In Progress]
<tsimonq2> gilir: That's what agaida has been saying
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-28
<lubot> andersonaderaldo was added by: andersonaderaldo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @andersonaderaldo, o/
<lubot> <andersonaderaldo> hello from brazil o/
<lubot> andersonaderaldo was removed by: andersonaderaldo
<lubot> <acheronuk> a brief career in lubuntu development ^^^
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-21
<wxl> @tsimonq2: should i bother bisecting that pcmanfm-qt bug? the one patch doesn't seem to have any major impact and all the other changes in debian are just packaging changes
<wxl> there are 47 commits since 0.12.0 so that's probably going to be a bit of a PITA
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) 
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Nah, I wouldn't bother.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#774
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#775
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#777
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T31: Better IRC integration] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) 
<tsimonq2> Ahh. Drat.
<wxl> i'm going through old bugs and really cleaning them up
<tsimonq2> wxl: NICE.
<tsimonq2> OK
<wxl> it'd be nice to have all that stuff out of our hair while we focus on lxqt
<tsimonq2> I just discovered a bug in Lugito, then I plan on monkeying with commit notifications.
<tsimonq2> Right, agreed.
<wxl> i'll look at the apport hook too
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<wxl> probably easy enough to just copy from ubiquity
<tsimonq2> Right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#780
<tsimonq2> wxl: When I'm done with what I'm doing right now, I'll import Calamares' Git repo into Phab so we can try out the review system there.
<wxl> i can't find the freaking package hook for ubiquity. there are hints of it but that's about it
<tsimonq2> apt-file find?
<wxl> OH it's in apport
<wxl> duh
<tsimonq2> What does that mean for this?
<wxl> i guess apport contains all the per package hooks
<wxl> in addition to the code to run them
<tsimonq2> Ahh.
<tsimonq2> Cool then.
<wxl> hah still can't find it XD
<tsimonq2> C'moooooooon XD
<wxl> don't worry i'll gegt to grepping through the code
<tsimonq2> hehe
<wxl> nope not to be found. wthhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> wxl: uhhh, look at `/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/`
<tsimonq2> So it is in independent packages.
<tsimonq2> teward, wxl: Yay, response from IS. \o/
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/commit/?id=f417526980a8f115e94f226665265ace531831e8
<tsimonq2> waaaaaaaaaaty
<tsimonq2> *waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<tsimonq2> (lol)
<wxl> last commit msg involving apport suggests that the code, if any, hides within the actual ubiquity code
<wxl> ok i give up. you figure out where to put the file and what to file it against and we'll go from there
<tsimonq2> dude
<tsimonq2> omg
<tsimonq2> wxl: `apt-file find /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/` literally gives you the answer.
<tsimonq2> We don't NEED to use Ubiquity as a base. ;)
<wxl> yes, that's apport, but it's not in the code
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<wxl> in fact, i find zero package-hooks in apport
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm almost done with this commit notification qoolness
<wxl> at least something's getting done :)
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> wxl: Dude, but seriously, if I can get this working, we can say goodbye to GitHub.
<tsimonq2> I mean, like the task code, it might be buggy at first.
<wxl> yay
<tsimonq2> But we can work it out.
<tsimonq2> I mean, I'm literally pushing untested code here, but hey, Python Is Pseudocode. XD
<tsimonq2> Plus, JSON is freaking easy, and I can test API calls in the interactive Python terminal.
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, I don't know why but I get confused by JSON
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I did too at first.
<tsimonq2> You get it after a while. :)
<wxl> playing with Mastodon honed my JSON skills
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> That'll do it.
<tsimonq2> Playing with this honed mine.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Duuude, we need a URL shortener.
<wxl> yeah! 
<tsimonq2> Hmm, Ubuntu has one...
<wxl> but we need a domain name first
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna hunt that real quick?
<wxl> already on it
<tsimonq2> Cool cool.
<Unit193> > yourls
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<wxl> lu.gd is kind of pricey but nice
<wxl> and available
<tsimonq2> How pricey?
<wxl> ~$175 at full retail
<lyn||orian> wow
<tsimonq2> Holy waaat
<wxl> better than lu.ki which is about $1.2k
<tsimonq2> O_O
<tsimonq2> Also, let's see if this untested code for commit messages works.
<wxl> too bad, it's cute
<wxl> https://github.com/amitt001/pygmy
<tsimonq2> Here goes...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO1c1cc3f828ca: Move the "who" code to a central location.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO1c1cc3f828ca
<wxl> https://github.com/YOURLS/YOURLS (Unit193's suggestion)
<wxl> https://github.com/cydrobolt/polr
<tsimonq2> wxl: What do you think about the commit notification? Like it? Don't like it? What should I tweak?
<wxl> http://www.tighturl.com/project/p/tighturl/
<wxl> i think that's perfect
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<wxl> OOH lub.sh is $43.02
<tsimonq2> DOOOOEEEEET
<wxl> lubu.ly is $195
<wxl> what's ubuntu's shortner?
<tsimonq2> ubu.one
<tsimonq2> (I THINK)
<wxl> well dennis kirkland has his name on it
<tsimonq2> Dennis?
<wxl> dustin
<tsimonq2> uhhhhh
<wxl> you know what i mean
<tsimonq2> You mean Dustin?
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> lugi.to is $155
<tsimonq2> OMG YES
<tsimonq2> YASSSSS
<wxl> OMG NO WAIT
<wxl> lubun.to is $155
<tsimonq2> uhhh
<wxl> hah
<tsimonq2> And btw
<tsimonq2> I already HAVE lubunt.us
<lubot2> <Schyken> You guys
<lubot2> <Schyken> omg 😆
<wxl> this ain't no time for hen picking, chicken
<tsimonq2> LOL
<lubot2> <Schyken> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: But DUUUUDE I already have lubunt.us
<wxl> so use that but jesus lubun.to is REALLY good. it sounds like it should
<wxl> i'd ask @Schyken but he couldn't even bother showing up to LFNW, so he's out
<tsimonq2> OK lol
<tsimonq2> ooooooh
<lubot2> <Schyken> Savage
<lubot2> <Schyken> lubun.to sounds derpy af tho
<wxl> then you must be saying lubuntu sounds derpy, because it's the same pronounciation
<lubot2> <Schyken> @wxl, Mmm, idk, I wouldn't think it that way
<wxl> loo-boon-too
<lubot2> <Schyken> Right, but lubun.to would seem more like "lubun-toe"
<wxl> i have never pronounced "to" like "toe"
<lubot2> <Schyken> URLs kinda do that when you pronounce them
<lubot2> <Schyken> Like agar.io
<wxl> in fact, i've never pronounced anything but "toe" like "toe"
<lubot2> <Schyken> Right, but a lot of people will with a URL
<wxl> uhhhhhhhhh
<lyn||orian> like I haven't heard people pronounce lubuntu wierdly?
<wxl> ^^ that's understandable
<wxl> but in that sense, this is no different
<lubot2> <Schyken> Neither have I, but I'm not talking about "lubuntu"
<lubot2> <Schyken> I
<wxl> i'll make sure there's a big blue toe on the main page, with a circle and a line through it just for you
<lubot2> <Schyken> *I'll let you guys do your thing and save the "I told you so's" for later ;P
<wxl> crack head.
<lubot2> <Schyken> 😆
<lyn||orian> Then again if you only know about something from reading about it online I find more differences in pronunication
<tsimonq2> k so now here's the moment of truth to see if the bot will spam the channel...
<lubot2> <Schyken> Ruh roh
<tsimonq2> OH: the thing doesn't care about branch creation. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGed177854e0f0: Merge tag 'debian/0.12.0-6' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGed177854e0f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGaf8a974b0f44: Create a merge changelog entry for the previous commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGaf8a974b0f44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING644c151b738d: Change the Vcs entries to be Lubuntu-specific.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING644c151b738d
<tsimonq2> Oh, that's super nice.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Phab puts a delay between webhook triggers for multiple commits in one push ^^^
<wxl> how much of a delay, tsimonq2 ?
<wxl> do we even know what flood limits are on freenode and/or being enforced by ubuntu bots?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Seems like the end delay is 20 seconds.
<tsimonq2> So we should be totally fine for anti-flooding.
<tsimonq2> BUT: if you know you're going to be pushing a lot of commits, PLEASE disable the webhook. :)
<tsimonq2> Oh shoot, midnight already! O_O
<wxl> tsimonq2: can we just use lubunt.us?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sure.
<wxl> (by the way that's pronounced "loo-boon-tuss"
<Unit193> You're forgetting to pronounce the 'dot'
<wxl> Unit193: so is there any reason you think we should use yourls over anything else?
<wxl> Unit193: naw, it's like "bit-lee"
<Unit193> I haven't looked into other options, least not for a little while.
<Unit193> ubottu.com uses that.
<wxl> good enough for me
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you get things set up, I can point it anywhere, then we can just transfer it to Canonical. I got it for dirt cheap but I don't really care about it.
<tsimonq2> Seriously, after tax it was like $1.25
<wxl> awww daaaaaaaaaaaaaaang
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGacdc44a86697: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGacdc44a86697
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING096685b8d8d3: Merge tag 'debian/0.12.0-9' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING096685b8d8d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING9aba3e785045: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING9aba3e785045
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING2c417a6c311b: Add a merge changelog entry for the last commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING2c417a6c311b
<tsimonq2> Uhm: that's out of order.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING35886724d2d8: Change the Vcs entries to be Lubuntu-specific.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING35886724d2d8
<tsimonq2> Whatever. It's something.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING645eb2788116: Fix typo in the patch description of fix-memory-leaks.patch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING645eb2788116
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T31: Better IRC integration] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31#781
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T31: Better IRC integration] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31#781
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T31: Better IRC integration] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31#784
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS65d7dd7a13ea: In the panel.conf file, turn on autoclearing of the search message; this makes…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS65d7dd7a13ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS3a900eeeed3b: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS3a900eeeed3b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS0bc9ae7fde58: debian/files, go away.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0bc9ae7fde58
<tsimonq2> I got nagged about that for days on end when I went on the Destination Linux podcast. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Let's postpone the newsletter until tomorrow afternoon so we can work together on the details.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can you confirm bug 1733125?
<ubot93> Bug 1733125 in openbox (Ubuntu) "desktop background does not refresh" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733125
<tsimonq2> Bedtime. Night everyone!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 3 new commits to ubuntu/cosmic: https://git.io/vpjBF
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 65d7dd7 Simon Quigley: In the panel.conf file, turn on autoclearing of the search message; this makes it consistent with other desktop environments.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 3a900ee Simon Quigley: Upload to Cosmic.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu/cosmic 0bc9ae7 Simon Quigley: debian/files, go away.
<tsimonq2> Oh jeez. That's... going to clash.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Test the Openbox SRU] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Gah, isn't done yet...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There we go.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is a really easy way to help Lubuntu out!
<lubot> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
<lubot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/1771696
<lubot> All you have to do is test the update using the instructions Steve gave, and let us know if it works, using the testcase in the bug description.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The more people the better. :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you see OP's comments about py2/3 compatibility?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yeah but that's 16.04.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Orrr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait
<wxl> right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh jeez.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So this needs to be done in Openbox itself...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna throw me something to sponsor, using the same SRU bug description?
<wxl> afaik all you need to do is use the second patch
<wxl> er maybe not
<wxl> maybe it's both
<wxl> actually not exactly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd say, grab the upload from bionic-proposed, throw the patch on top, add the dep, and give to me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unless we're reaching different conclusions here.
<wxl> with the env line calling py3 specifically, it's only valid if py3 is available
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right well does Openbox dep on py3?
<wxl> it SUGGESTS the default version of python
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh jeez.
<wxl> which appears to be 2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhhhh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T37: Figure out a good solution for backing up Phab] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37#796
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<wxl> there's got to be something wrong here, cuz 18.04 most certainly should have py2
<wxl> i think
<wxl> python  2.7.15~rc1-1
<wxl> python2.7       2.7.15~rc1-1
<wxl> python3 3.6.5-3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#797
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The "python" package will never go to py3 per upstream recommendation.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So if they suggest python, then they're suggesting py2, no exceptions.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lugito, lyn||orian, @VikingRedwolf: See that Phab comment.
<wxl> ok that's freaking weird
<wxl> the manifest says python and python2.7 both should be on here but they're not
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ignore the manifest. We're talking about a pure Openbox session here.
<wxl> well xubuntu doesn't have this problem
<wxl> that said, i think we have a different issue
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T7: Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T7#798
<wxl> also the testcase for this SRU is actually lubuntu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T7: Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T7#799
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Package LXQt 0.13.0] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T38#800
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T7: Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T7#801
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Package LXQt 0.13.0] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T38#802
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Package LXQt 0.13.0] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T38#803
<wxl> tsimonq2: well i have no idea why we don't have python2. xubuntu does. that said, it's considered deprecated, so maybe we don't care. but obamenu is not python3 compliant. so both of those patches are needed to fix it. that's undoubtably true is cosmic as well.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do you think it's worth it to SRU support?
<tsimonq2> Could you chat with the SRU vanguard to ask them what thwey think.
<tsimonq2> *they
<tsimonq2> s/./?/
<wxl> honestly, i didn't want to work ont his one at all
<tsimonq2> Why not? :P
<wxl> i don't really consider us the maintainers of openbox except where it affects lubuntu itself
<wxl> so it's not worthless, but not valid from a lubuntu perspective, which is what i said in the comments before you started working on it
<wxl> if you wanted this to work, though, you'd do one of two things:
<wxl>  1. get python2 in bionic and leave it as is
<wxl>  2. use the second patch, too
<wxl> from what i hear, you probably want to do #1
<wxl> 1109 < sarnold:#ubuntu-flavors> "python" should only ever refer to py2
<wxl> 1109 < sarnold:#ubuntu-flavors> if you change that all kinds of things break
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unless your name is Arch. XD
<wxl> python2.7 and python are on cosmic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By recommends, aye?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Test the Openbox SRU] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41#805
<wxl> oh good it doesn't spam with edits
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf are you in charge of coordinating folks that want to do l10n?
<wxl> or rather how does an interested party get started?
<wxl> huh. software-properties-kde doesn't really have an easy way to add proposed from what i can tell
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Please give me a task to port that from KDE -> Qt
<wxl> it's just a name change if anything
<wxl> there's no depends on suggests that are kde
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You sure?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well still give me a task. XD
<wxl> hold up. it does depend on qapt-batch which depends on kio which depends on kinit
<wxl> there's libkf5* stuff but that's all good
<wxl> uh weird somehow vlc plugin stuff gets pulled in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, kf5 is KDE...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We should port to pure Qt
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, I will need to figure out how the new phab workflow is to comment it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, Not anymore, I'm afraid
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf do you know who is?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T42: make pure Qt software-properties] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf and just to confirm you're only artwork, right? :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Test the Openbox SRU] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41#818
<wxl> what do you folks think about adding a few characters of comment? like maybe 70 chars?
<wxl> it's happening
<wxl> 1210 < GitHub:#lxde> lxqt-sudo/master 12271dd Alf Gaida: Release 0.13.0: Update changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although agaida is being impatient. :P
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, where would I push the manual too in the new workflow?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, Damn right
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> And developer's work critic 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You ARE a developer, right wxl?
 * wxl shrugs
<lyn||orian> ok that is how you approve a merge on launchpad for some tiny little thing that fixed it
<lyn||orian> awww no manual things yet from lugito ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not yet.
<lyn||orian> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Actually Lyn you pushed to your own repo
<lyn||orian> I did then I tried to merge it
<lyn||orian> and that is a confusing part of launchpad+git
<lyn||orian> I can push directly to it I think
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Workflow integration for security updates] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec474b62043a: fix warnings and screenshot] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec474b62043a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vhey4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master ec474b6 Lyn: fix warnings and screenshot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lol
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Workflow integration for security updates] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43#829
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Workflow integration for security updates] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43#830
<teward> wxl: tsimonq2: so we *can* move forward with phab for mail.  I have to reply to a Canonical reply to the ticket, first, but we should be able to get Phab mail working.  I'll have to do some tests and such after I get home from work.  Apologies for not replying earlier, busy day at work
<wxl> teward: all good thanks!
<teward> wxl: FYI: I'm taking down the Phabricator sendmail instance, unless you have any objections, so I can install Postfix.  I won't remove the configs.
<wxl> teward: absolutely yes!
<teward> emails might jump into the abyss for a bit, in case you need to make a note anywhere about it
<teward> how locked down should I go :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T43: Workflow integration for security updates] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43#846
<wxl> 1s
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito merged master into HEAD: https://git.io/vheH9
<wxl> teward: ok in 5 minutes please have at it. let me know when you're done.
<teward> the first phase is switching it to Postfix and cleaning up after.  Configuring phabricator inbound email requires me to be at home.  I had already started but am reverting now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#847
<wxl> feel free to take as long as you want but let me know when it's all good to go
<wxl> if it's easier for you to just keep outgoing down while you're dealing with incoming, that's fine
<teward> wxl: FWIW, I'm registered on phab, teward
<teward> in case you need to ping me via that
<wxl> oh k
<teward> and outgoing should work regardless
<teward> switching back to Postfix then going to try and make it send me mail heh
<teward> give me 5 minutes
<teward> wxl: outgoing mail works, it looks like it's going over postfix now.
<wxl> ok
<teward> i need to do some poking to make everything look kind, but other than that it should be OK for outgoing mail
<wxl> will there be any additional downtime for outgoing later?
<teward> does the occasional 5 second 'restart postfix' count?
<wxl> no
<teward> then no there won't be major downtime
<teward> not unless Postfix or Phab want to take a royal dump on me :P
<teward> the likelihood of that is very very low, i'm likely to get struck by lighting ten times in a row long before that.
<wxl> added you as a subscriber to the task btw
<teward> indeed.
<teward> thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#849
<teward> wxl: who has access to the actual DO backend for this
<teward> Simon?
<teward> Canonical?
<wxl> simon
<teward> then Simon needs to go poke some things.
<teward> actually wait
<teward> i typoed
<teward> hm
<teward> there we go
<teward> wxl: mail server is up, let me make sure mail can be received and I'll go back to Canonical and have them set up the redirect
<wxl> um
<wxl> where does the mail go to? XD
<wxl> teward: mx.canonical.com bounced back from phab@lubuntu.me at least :/
<wxl> phab@tsimonq2.net bounced with no explanation
<teward> wxl: phab@tsimonq2.net shouldn't go anywhere heh
<teward> phab@lubuntu.me won't work until I have Canonical update their system
<wxl> the fact that phab@lubuntu.me made it to canonical is probably a good sign
<wxl> or
<wxl> not
<teward> wxl: that's the 'standard' response I expect
<teward> since if you do a DNS lookup on lubuntu.me and its MX record you get canonical's mail relay
<wxl> right
<wxl> that still doesn't necessarily test if our mail server is working right for incoming
<teward> okay, so
<teward> got further that time
<teward> and another typo xD
<teward> wxl: got it to hand off to the backend.  but now it's missing modules heh
<teward> whoo!
<teward> wxl: i managed to get something handed off to phab@.  there may be a junk item somewhere that can be purged.
<teward> also, php-mailparse means I don't have to fuss with pear xD
<teward> or pecl
<teward> Canonical runs the DNS for lubuntu.me correct?
<wxl> correct, teward 
<teward> OK.  I'll have them add the MX record as well then for phab.lubuntu.me, since that's where the mail's going to redir to.
<teward> not all mail relays treat the bare A as a valid MX address
<teward> oops broken mail client
<teward> wxl: once Canonical replies to the ticket saying they added the redirection at the mail relay, try sending to phab@lubuntu.me and we can make sure it works.
<teward> (I'm still stuck at work >.<)
<wxl> kk
<wxl> deej has been on a loooooooooooong lunch
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/new-lubuntu/5997/3
<tsimonq2> wxl: Harumph. I disagree.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, "Too many apps for a lean distro" subjextive
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *subjective
<mpmc> tsimonq2: I kind of agree with that post, there is far too many apps for a default install, especially considering it's supposed to be light.
<mpmc> But yes, it's subjective.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe Calibre isn't needed, but I would disagree with the rest.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You need a calculator and a web browser and LibreOffice etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I also disagree with us being super super ultralean
<lubot> <tsimonq2> These are practical applications a lot of people consider essential to their workflow.
<mpmc> One thing that bugs me the most about Ubuntu is Libre office by default. I must be the only person that hasn't used any libre office apps.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We will have a remedy for that soon.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, ttfn, be back in three hours
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc57fdc1ac261: Start Chapter 2 of lubuntu manual] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc57fdc1ac261
<lyn||orian> ty for the lugito work tsimonq2 
<teward> can you who're subscribed to various phabricator notices confirm you're still getting notifications?
<teward> (sorry I was poking the server on behalf of wxl and tsimonq2 - want to make sure I didn't break outgoing notices)
<wxl> um
<wxl> i don't think there
<wxl> 's been a new task update
<teward> just thought I'd check :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#850
<wxl> no email yet
<wxl> nope
<wxl> think you killed it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vhvqb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master c57fdc1 Lyn: Start Chapter 2 of lubuntu manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#851
<teward> wxl: hrm
<wxl> just got it
<wxl> it was pretty snappy before
<teward> indeed?
<teward> you also didn't have an outward-facing mail system previously
<wxl> at least with yours i got it within the same minute
<wxl> actually same with mine
<teward> wxl: indeed.  consider that since this is reachable in general from the Internet, so inbound mail works, right now there's more 'scanner' traffic - but this is the headache of mail servers.
 * wxl is done whining now
<teward> wxl: you mean sendmail on this box?
<teward> because that was listening on localhost only.
<teward> but it could be due to anything.
<wxl> it's all good, we're good
<wxl> thank you 
<wxl> i'm gong home
<teward> see ya
<tsimonq2> Thanks teward 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito merged master into HEAD: https://git.io/vhvYu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sigh, I need to turn that off.
 * tsimonq2 stretches
<tsimonq2> Evening y'all
<tsimonq2> lyn||orian: No problem; I'm going to migrate things off of GitHub and Launchpad now for the manual. I'll make sure you have commit access, and I'll let you know when it's done.
<tsimonq2> lyn||orian: You should now have access to clone/push to ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual.git
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n: Same with you. ^^^^
<tsimonq2> In fact...
<tsimonq2> Creating an organization for the Manual now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T45: Audacious not in spec.pdf] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T46: The footer of each page should show a Last Updated date] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T47: We should programatically get version numbers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T47
<tsimonq2> There, imported the open issues from GitHub: https://phab.lubuntu.me/project/board/5/
<tsimonq2> There, go nuts. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Package LXQt 0.13.0] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T38#879
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING4e6fd2d34280: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING4e6fd2d34280
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6edaa856ac33: Remove "~" from debhelper depends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6edaa856ac33
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6c48aa5d7640: Update Vcs-* and Maintainer to Lubuntu values.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6c48aa5d7640
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING4f2ab68ebc7b: Release to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING4f2ab68ebc7b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGb23f76a310b8: Update copyright file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGb23f76a310b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING02b99e230182: Remove pristine-tar junk.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING02b99e230182
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING9bf136022e29: Update the watch file to point to the new upstream location.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING9bf136022e29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING14613b54ac1d: Remove trailing whitespace from rules.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING14613b54ac1d
<tsimonq2> I'm going to turn off the webhook for now so I don't spam the channel with 100s of commit messages.
<tsimonq2> Turning the webhook back on; I'm done for the night.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Package LXQt 0.13.0] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T38#881
<tsimonq2> Night!
<lubot> <Sun5h1ne> Check out @PacktPub’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/PacktPub/status/998574382862581760?s=09
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a bit offtopic for here. :)
<wxl> m4sk1n: ping me when you get a chance?
<teward> wxl: tsimonq2: Phab emails should work now?
<teward> (when sent to phab @ lubuntu.me)
<wxl> test sent
<teward> so your message was delivered to Phab's mail handler
<wxl> that's good
<teward> whether Phab did anything with it I can't tell.
<wxl> unlikely
<wxl> i don't think we set up the email handler, did we?
<teward> not sure if you did in the Phab settings but I did set up the step where it's handed off to Phab's mail handler
<teward> ah there's the mail messages
<wxl> ?
<teward> so
<teward> Phab shows the test messages so far
<teward> via its list-inbound test function
<wxl> ok
<wxl> one sec
<teward> whether you've configured Phab specifically for mail is a different issue
<wxl> oh
<wxl> did we already install mailparse
<wxl> ?
<teward> yes
<teward> otherwise the script segfaults
<teward> `apt install php-mailparse` :P
<teward> so
<teward> your message shows up here:
<wxl> oh oh ok
<wxl> hold on
<teward> 4  -      -            Re: [Maniphest] [Commented On] T34: Configure email commands
<teward> but not sure if Phabricator is actually set to care about inbound mail yet, that's a step not documented
<wxl> uh
<wxl> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/configuring_inbound_email/
<wxl> see configuring fabricator
<wxl> it will need to be able to handle +bits
<wxl> so let me test something
<teward> wxl
<teward> so
<teward> that's... not really as useful an explanation
<teward> the fact is, Phab is already receiving mail
<teward> and it sounds like this is a Phabricator side conig issue
<wxl> did the one i sent to phab+test@lubuntu.me come through?
<teward> Phab sees it as received yes
<wxl> good
<teward> wxl: the core problem is, *all* mail going to this box is received by phab
<teward> with no additional configuration options needed
<wxl> yep hold on
<teward> so this sounds a lot more like a specific Phabricator side thing
<wxl> yep hold on
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i wonder if this will work
<wxl> it seems he has the mta domain set up as phab.lubuntu.me not lubuntu.me
<wxl> but let's try
<teward> wxl: hmm, well, I can't really change the domain, and you don't want all @lubuntu.me mail to route to this box
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#882
<teward> so you might have to set Phab's MTA domain to be phab.lubuntu.me
<teward> wxl: was the 'testing' comment an email?
<wxl> no
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#883
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#885
<wxl> YAY!
<wxl> thank you teward :)
<teward> wxl: did it work?
<wxl> yep
<teward> what did you have to change?
<wxl> metamta.single-reply-handler-prefix = phab
<teward> ah, well, there you go.
<wxl> metamta.reply-handler-domain = phab.lubuntu.me
<wxl> so what it does is use a reply to of phab+somegobbledegook@phab.lubuntu.me as a reply to
<teward> ah, I see.
<teward> makes sense.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#886
<teward> wxl: well, at least it's working :)
<wxl> yeah i guess in retrospect maybe the phab@lubuntu.me wasn't really necessary
<teward> wxl: let me know if there's anything else I can assist with.  Note I did some pretty tight lockdown on the email side of things, to make it use strong TLS connections, etc.
<teward> wxl: never hurts to still have it
<wxl> absolutely
<teward> i can redirect it to /dev/null if you want
<teward> or we can keep it.
<wxl> ask tsimonq2 but i'm inclinded to /dev/null it
<wxl> it SHOULDN'T be valid
<teward> *grabs the flamethrower*
<teward> wxl: you can have Canonical SA remove it
<teward> if you want.
<wxl> naw it'll give us control
<teward> now that Phab's reply-to works proper
<teward> ack
<teward> wxl: mail redir'd to /dev/null currently
<teward> but we can tweak that later
<teward> i'm going to go find coffee, let me know if there's anything else I can do to assist :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#887
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: Make tweets automatically go to Mastodon] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cat /dev/urandom | /dev/teward
<teward> ERROR: UNSTABLE RESPONSE DETECTED, AUTOMATED SELFDESTRUCT ARMED, ANTIMATTER EXPLOSION IN 30 SECONDS.
<teward> :P
<teward> tsimonq2: oh your domain's SSL died, I'm redoing it
<teward> also 'yay phab emails!'
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward, Thanks
<teward> yep
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: Make tweets automatically go to Mastodon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#897
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Configure email commands] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#898
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: Make tweets automatically go to Mastodon] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#899
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: Make tweets automatically go to Mastodon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#900
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: Make tweets automatically go to Mastodon] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#901
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: Make tweets automatically go to Mastodon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#902
<wxl> jeez simon you and your unnecessary acks
<teward> hah.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, ur an unnecessary ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> well played
<lubot> <tsimonq2> omg ikr
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-23
<lubot> <vinay kharayat> when will LTS-> LTS upgrade will available?
<wxl> jeez i don't know how to @ someone on telegram with a space in their username but after the first point release, vinay
<wxl> it looks like that's set to be 26 july https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> you can do `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` right now, though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING2e2366cb4888: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING2e2366cb4888
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGafbf3208148c: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.0.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGafbf3208148c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING771fe5a793d6: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING771fe5a793d6
<tsimonq2> The majority of the LXQt 0.13.0 stack has been uploaded to Cosmic.
<tsimonq2> I turned webhooks off; turning them back on and going to bed.
<tsimonq2> Just waiting on the LP publisher; I have a bash loop that retries FTBFS builds every two hours until I stop it.
<tsimonq2> Night everyone!
<dookie> my chinese IME is not working
<lubot> MarquezCriminologo was added by: MarquezCriminologo
<lubot> <MarquezCriminologo> Good companions, I would need a little help if possible.
<lubot> I have a headache .... It turns out that I have a laptop, installed in the hd W10 and where the drive was inserted another HD and I installed lubuntu. It turns out that the grub does not do me good when installing lubuntu and I have put grub2win from Windows and it is ok, but to put it from it limits me to a resolution.
<lubot> <MarquezCriminologo> on the other hand if the installation I do it from the main HD everything is correct
<wxl[m]> @MarquezCriminologo this is not a support channel
<lubot> <MarquezCriminologo> 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Can you please log into the server and make sure Lugito is up and running?
<wxl> lubuntu  12288  0.0  1.5  95668 31388 pts/1    S+   May20   0:36 python3 ./lugito
<tsimonq2> hmm
<wxl> webhooks are off i think
<wxl> isn't that what you said last night?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T49: Reorganization of tasks?] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T49#917
<wxl> if you haven't documented all that, you should
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NOW it's working.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It was on...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And yes wxl, it's documented.
<wxl> so where then :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31
<wxl> ok we should probably pull that into the wiki at some point
<wxl> @tsimonq2: slangasek suggested he may be able to recover older images if we wanted to host them somewhere.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-24
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I can take care of that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGc89a290fb4f5: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGc89a290fb4f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING1c35858ce627: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.0.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING1c35858ce627
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING61134f3c7ed3: Add my name to the copyright file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING61134f3c7ed3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING0a3313e05d66: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING0a3313e05d66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING958b646811f3: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING958b646811f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING7866645a89c6: Update symbol from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING7866645a89c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING12ff855d064a: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING12ff855d064a
<lubot> <Sergio_Security> What is the menu editor in LXD similar to KmenuEdit to create a launcher for a few scripts?
<wxl[m]> Wrong change?
<wxl[m]> Channel, I mean 😕
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Package LXQt 0.13.0] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T38#919
<lubot> gloeyisk was added by: gloeyisk
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 we're up to lugito12 now?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m], Uhh what?
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2  it seems lugito has left a lot, perhaps so much that we've gotten 12 ghosts
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m], Ohhh, ya know what, the script increments an integer when it needs a lugito nick... I don't reset the integer in between runs... :P
<m4sk1n> wxl: sorry, I haven’t been on IRC for a few weeks…
<wxl[m]> Marcin Mikołajczak: I thought you had that all routed through matrix?
<m4sk1n> yup, but I have some problems with matrix, I’ll have to change server…
<m4sk1n> wxl:  and client ;)
<wxl> m4sk1n: well, good to have you back in any case. am i going to see you in san fran in a week?
<m4sk1n> yes
<wxl> nice! can't wait!
<wxl> maybe we can get some lubuntu things done :)
<m4sk1n> :)
 * lyn||ian is not sure how easy it would be for wxl to visit me in torrance
<wxl> lyn||ian: would love to but that's not very close to sf :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll find you if you don't buy me a snowglobe. XD
<lynorian> I know wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING1ba47d736fcf: Completely remove plugin-clock.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING1ba47d736fcf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING0aef31089a5f: New changelog entry.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING0aef31089a5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGf67a7786e5f0: Change references to alioth/git.d.o to salsa.d.o.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGf67a7786e5f0
<wxl> git users, please check out the git-crecord package. it provides an ncurses interface to select changes to commit or stage. 
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we really shouldn't change https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours to lxqt until cosmic is released
<Unit193> Arguably, it should actually state versions. "LXDE through 18.04, LXQt from that point onwards"
<wxl> +1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> File the bug then please
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-26
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-session/pull/126
<ubot93> Pull 126 in lxqt/lxqt-session "Ensure all paths are added to $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS" [Open]
<tsimonq2> That should fix the issue of "Please select a window manager" on stock LXQt sessions.
<tsimonq2> (So, non-Lubuntu ones.)
<tsimonq2> Night.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be away for the weekend (happy Memorial Day for Americans!) and next week for the most part; wxl will be gone at the GCI trip next week also. So, things might slow down for a bit, but please don't be alarmed. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-27
<lubot> <vinaykharayat> when will 18.04.1 release?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @vinaykharayat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule
<lubot> <acheronuk> currently only a draft
<lubot> <vinaykharayat> thanks for the info
<lubot> <vinaykharayat> are server down? or something like that? because its taking too much time to install anything by using command line.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-20
<lubot> ericadams was added by: ericadams
<wxl> guiverc: i got one for you. bug 1829641 led me to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1093862/lubuntu-brightness-backlight-issue and it has me wondering what the effect of changing the brightness (lxqt-config-brightness -i or -d) and backlight (pkexec lxqt-backlight_backend --inc or --dec) have on different types of systems, especially laptops. i am curious if backlight consistently doesn't work on 
<wxl> desktops, too.
<ubot93> Bug 1829641 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "brightness keys on laptop don't dim the backlight" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829641
<guiverc> ACK wxl, i'll explore though I don't think it does anything on the desktops I tried but i'll redo.
<wxl> guiverc: i'd expect not, but a double check would be nice. otherwise, i want to see how consistent it is on laptops. if your laptop(s) have different external outputs, try it on all of them
<guiverc> i will.  (the old x86 ones too?, i could use 18.10/19.04daily (~23dec18 I think I still have)
<wxl> yeah actually i think if we could cover a broad spectrum of years, that would be great
<guiverc> ETA is likely 24 hours wxl, if you need sooner let me know and I'll try starting in a few hours
<wxl> guiverc: no rush. take your time.
<guiverc> `lxqt-config-brightness -i` on first desktop tested; works!  (hp 8200 elite sff)
<kc2bez> wxl: Another bug that didn't get tagged for Lubuntu Packages. bug 1829693
<ubot93> Bug 1829693 in qtpass (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Daily ISO (May 19) QtPass error GnuPG not found" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829693
<guiverc> wxl; i just tested t43 (old x86 ibm thinkpad); `lxqt-config-bri..` impacts both displays, `pkexec lxqt-back..` only impacts laptop display, not my connected external.  https://pad.ubuntu.com/1n2p6kr6h5 is what i've done so far, but would adding another vga display to sl510/x201 (newer thinkpads) be useful?  (will test those tomorrow)
<esa1975[m]1> kc2bez: I logged that. Just getting started so I guess I missed the proper tag. I'll take a look to see how it was updated to be set correctly. Thanks.
<kc2bez> esa1975[m]1: I think you filed it correctly. Some of the packages should automatically subscribe the Lubuntu Packages team. 
<kc2bez> Thanks for your report.
<esa1975[m]1> kc2bez: Got it. Of course. Happy to help.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ubot93 [<ubot93> Bug 1829641 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "brightness keys on laptop don't di …], Brightness keys on laptops work do work in my case.
<kc2bez> @The_Loudspeaker does it change the backlight or the brightness?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Brightness.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I guess. How do you differentiate?
<kc2bez> If you open the Brightness settings in the menu you can see two different settings. One for the backlight (slider) and one for the brightness (contrast really, rotational adjustment). So I guess the question is which one do the keys on your laptop adjust?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will check and let you know in some time.
<kc2bez> Thanks for checking into it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In my case it is brightness
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone is using some app for googleDrive?
<teward> last I heard all the GDrive apps were dead/bad
<teward> or had their own problems
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Would it be possible to mirror my repo to one on phab?
<teward> probably, but you'll want to use either Phab or your repo.
<teward> not sure how phab takes to automirroring
<teward> OR you can set multiple 'remotes' on your repository and push to both, but that'd be a @tsimonq2 / wxl policy discussion/decision
<teward> which reminds me... @tsimonq2 / @wxl: I'mma be filing that RT ticket with Canonical IS for the DNS changes, I'll CC you both, and then one or both of you can approve the DNS changes.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's fine I'll probably keep it on my github atm. If anyone wants to help let me know and I'll add you as a contributor
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here's a fun question to field the team: Emacs or Vim?
<lubot> <teward001> *shiftyeyes* neither.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ^ "Emacs with evil mode" lol
<teward> nah, actually, direct byte encoding every single change with a hex editor :p
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Based
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *only codes in assembly
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbeb21ab79c07: Style Button order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbeb21ab79c07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe5fb121250ae: Add list of other places you can change font] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe5fb121250ae
<wxl> lynorian: a humble suggestion: give some time to work through configuring sddm. until we have the config manager, it's kind of a PITA
<wxl> lynorian: i don't know if you're on the forum yet but i just answered a question about how to change the user icon
<lubot> <teward001> *pokes wxl*
<lynorian> wxl yeah I know I need to learn how to do that myself I don't mess with sddm configuration much myself
<lubot> <teward001> *pokes wxl again, then pokes again soon after rhat*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> @teward001: please redirect to forum.l.m -> discourse.l.m
<teward> wxl: where's my task for it :p
<wxl> @teward001: also, yes, i know. if i don't have to GPG sign i'll send a reply right now :)
<wxl> you need a task for that? sheesh
 * wxl makes a task for @teward001 to eat
<teward> hey you and Simon keep bugging me for tasks when I give tasks to you guys
<teward> i'mma return the favor.  *evil grin*
<wxl> i think you're conflating simon and me
<teward> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c31ec89f102: Add how to change login picture] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c31ec89f102
<wxl> aaaand we now have GitHub logins on Discourse
<lynorian> wxl where did you find how to change the icon to login to sddm?
<wxl> lynorian: the manpage kind of hinted at it. see the FaceDir option
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: aaaand forum. should redirect to discourse. now
<lubot> <teward001> or not, in which case that's your fault 😛
<wxl> hm
<wxl> "not redirecting properly??"
<lubot> <teward001> 😐
<lubot> <teward001> i'll see if i can fix that.
<lubot> <teward001> AFTER I get this other thing sorted out
<wxl> @teward001 we don't need to worry about backups for discourse do we?
<lubot> <teward001> you want to try and clone a Docker container from one system to another, be my guest.
<lubot> <teward001> Docker doesn't play that nicely :\
<wxl> in that case: https://meta.discourse.org/t/configure-automatic-backups-for-discourse/14855
<lubot> <teward001> i think Simon needs to set up S3 first 😛
<wxl> nope
<wxl> at least not if i read correctly
<wxl> default is putting it on the server disk, i.e. outside of docker
<lubot> <teward001> still needs copied regularly externally
<lubot> <teward001> and y'all ain't paying me for storage space of daily backups :P
<lubot> <teward001> LXD syncs are easy, snapshots are fun :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf97215a9fc44: Clarify what you are adding a picture for] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf97215a9fc44
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> aaaand we now have GitHub logins on Discourse], Launchpad should be available too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which means Lubuntu Council and Lubuntu Member flairs. ;)
<lynorian> I hope the manual doesn't take up too much space with all the screenshots I have been adding
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [i think Simon needs to set up S3 first 😛], I've been using work's S3 creds. Let me know what you need
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> I hope the manual doesn't take up too much space with all the screens …], You're fine :)
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [I've been using work's S3 creds. Let me know what you need], Two hundred dollars.
<lubot> <teward001> but this part was already known :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6518dfe43975: Add how to fix nagging on desktop/vm] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6518dfe43975
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL832def98e2cf: Add sddm configuration installing and testing new themes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL832def98e2cf
<wxl> @tsimonq2 the ubuntu sso task is now generalized https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Ubuntu SSO for apps: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 the ubuntu sso task is now generalized https://phab.lubuntu.me/T …], Idea: use an LDAP server which is just a Launchpad wrapper on the backend
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T is an invalid task reference.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no can do. read the task.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 yeaaaah, LDAP isn't SSO
<lubot> <teward001> and wouldn't work right 😛
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, doesn't Ubuntu One do OAUTH2 somehow?
<lubot> <teward001> we would probably need local patch branches.
<lubot> <teward001> @UniversalSuperBox I believe it *can* but not sure if it's Up To Date
<wxl> @UniversalSuperBox OAuth1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@UniversalSuperBox I believe it *can* but not sure if it's Up To Date], We should make it a team effort to get it there
<lubot> <teward001> *checks*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 enjoy your Ruby then
<lubot> <teward001> i'mma go do something productive like make email work :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 enjoy your Ruby then], @acheronuk knows how much I love Ruby
<lubot> <teward001> at least i ain't making you write COBOL
<lubot> <teward001> or BF
<lynorian> tpp is written in ruby
<lubot> <teward001> "Oh yea, Discourse is heavily BF by the way, go enjoy writing in BF!" *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [at least i ain't making you write COBOL], Handwriting 8 Java programs in an hour and a half for the AP CS A exam is easier than reading 50 lines of Ruby
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've never written a single line of Java
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hell, handwriting Brainfuck is easier
<lynorian> yay https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406055 got something fixed upstream
<ubot93> KDE bug 406055 in trojita "grammar error in view menu of trojita" [Minor, Resolved: Fixed]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> yay https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406055 got something fixed u …], Awesome, good job!
<wxl> hm
<wxl> do we need to do something to get images to show on discourse?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> do we need to do something to get images to show on discourse?], @teward001's fault :P
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [@acheronuk knows how much I love Ruby], oh god, has someone written code we/you need in that!???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [oh god, has someone written code we/you need in that!???], Discourse
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [Discourse], madness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [madness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!], Apologies for the PTSD :P
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> do we need to do something to get images to show on discourse?], images from where?
<lubot> <teward001> did you check your console for any errors?
<wxl> imgur
<lubot> <acheronuk> Like most languages, I can 'logic' my way through it at a push, but god, it is not the sanest
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/customize-login-picture/42/6
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [Like most languages, I can 'logic' my way through it at a push, but god, it is n …], Yeah
<wxl> uploading it worked
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: fixed it (see admin only topic: https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/floop-testing-123-test-test-aaaaaa/44 )
<lubot> <teward001> img-src CSP was adjusted
<lubot> <teward001> CSP is a pain
<lubot> <teward001> had someone bothered to hit F12 and look at the error console logs..
<lubot> <teward001> ... i wouldn't have had to create a private test area
<wxl> blah blah blah
<lubot> <teward001> it should work now
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl fun fact, Discourse AUTOMATICALLY downloads the image and replaces it with a local copy later
<lubot> <teward001> so 😐
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <teward001> *wxl shrugged*
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-21
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 I just entered bug 1829805
<ubot93> Bug 1829805 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829805
<kc2bez> I can't seem to get today's daily image to boot after installation.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ouuch.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you try a daily with an earlier timestamp?
<kc2bez> Trying another right now.
<kc2bez> Waiting for it to download.
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I only see images for the 19th and 20th. They both have the same result for me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try Xubuntu and Kubuntu
<kc2bez> I did a Kubuntu earlier and that was fine.
<kc2bez> Someone should verify it isn't a Dan Heisenbug though.
<kc2bez> Pulling in Xubuntu now.
<kc2bez> Xubuntu works ok for me.
<guiverc> wxl, https://pad.ubuntu.com/1n2p6kr6h5 or https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/57qJsRQnVk/ ; there is an attempt @ summary near top
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2968a6a7361e: Add openbox-mouse screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2968a6a7361e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3f2389f1355: Move advanced tab screenshot near text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3f2389f1355
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4857fc7c39d7: Reword how your settings are saved by default] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4857fc7c39d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALccace72e0869: Add summary column of saved settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALccace72e0869
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL180fade652da: Add suspend hibernate delay field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL180fade652da
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez I think in my case its brighness only but When I open the brightness settings window and decrease brightness using keys on keyboard, none of the sliders changes along with the brightness of the screen.
<wxl> @kc2bez can we confirm this is NOT an issue on bare metal? other hypervisors affected? bios vs. uefi?
<wxl> @kc2bez please add whatever you dig up to that bug
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will add more notes when I can. I encourage others to check on my issues just to make sure it isn't just me.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-22
<kc2bez> wxl: I have added some notes to bug 1829805
<ubot93> Bug 1829805 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829805
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey wxl: I see you claimed the grub theme task. But I already started working on it. Yeah I know it's been long but I purposefully took up the low priority task so that I could complete it on my pace. I have exams till this Saturday. I want to complete the task next week. Assign it to me please.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Do we have an Eoan iso yet? for lubuntu?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @The_LoudSpeaker [Do we have an Eoan iso yet? for lubuntu?], A new one every day: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @acheronuk [A new one every day: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/], ❤️
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Eoan Ermine!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ermine is so cute ❤️ omg!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl: I started a page for porting from gtk to qt, mi idea is to add the things I learned when I ported software-properties. https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/portfromgtk2qt/
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: i did not claim the grub theme task. i merely commented that it's likely to be problematic.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: also, i have no interest in linuxdc++ at all, so i'm out.
<wxl> @HMollerCl: great work!
<wxl> @kc2bez: thx. haven't had time to dig deeper. hopefully someone from the kernel team responds
<wxl> @SamuelBanya: in case you didn't see it https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/portfromgtk2qt/ especially read the linked page
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah I saw hans post earlier. Nice at least there's a hub. I'll see if this helps since I only commented above each line that has to be changed in my own repo.
<wxl> @SamuelBanya if questions remain, i would suggest telling @HMollerCl and perhaps he can make sure those questions are answered in the documentation. my guess is that if you have the question, others do
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> True it's a good start
<lubot> amharris was added by: amharris
<lubot> maskrey was added by: maskrey
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: i did not claim the grub theme task. i merely commented …], Yeah. Read my comment on the task. Sorry for the message. I got triggered I guess due to mis-reading. Sorry.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: also, i have no interest in linuxdc++ at all, so i'm out …], 👍🏻
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "There is this special biologist word we use for “stable”. It is “dead”." 😂
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-23
<lynorian> is lubot down again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe lugito
<lynorian> yeah sorry got the bots confused
<lynorian> no more commit notifications for me
<teward> bot is dead long live the bot
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the weird ghost desktop files were fixed in libfm-qt 0.14.1-6 but it seems we're on -0. what gives? 
<wxl> @tsimonq2: actually debian is up to -8 now
<lubot> <teward001> Simon's overworked with exams and crap
<lubot> <teward001> only explanation
<wxl> @teward001 for the last month? he's been doing patch pilot stuff in that timeframe.....
<wxl> sigh i guess i need to sign up motu or whatever :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [Simon's overworked with exams and crap], This
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 for the last month? he's been doing patch pilot stuff in that t …], Correct
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> He had to handwrite 7 java programs
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> HAND WRITE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox [He had to handwrite 7 java programs], *8
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl has upload access, why has it taken him a month?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> because you said you would do it.
<wxl> multiple times.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have also said that this is the most stressful academic push I've ever had
<wxl> also the issue is a sync and i don't quite get that.
<wxl> so wait we will i guess.
<lynorian> I don't know much packaging but have gotten some of the sddm greeter customizing in the manual
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 for the last month? he's been doing patch pilot stuff in that t …], yes he's neglecting Lubuntu in favor of patch piloting.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> just kidding lol
<lubot> <teward001> but he's had some recent academic chaos headaches
<lubot> <teward001> as he said
<lubot> <teward001> *picks up @tsimonq2 and locks him in a room to study*
<lynorian> I remember AP exams and I only had 3 of them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I took four this year, as well as the ACT, as well as FICB state, as well as finals, as well as starting college, as well as work, and misc school assignments
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I haven't had time for much
<lubot> <lynorian> that does sound crazy busy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's stressing me out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl nagging me doesn't help. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please, JFDI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you have any questions, ask @acheronuk or @teward001 or someone else with upload access
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Things are improving but I'm not ready to come back completely yet
<lubot> <teward001> > upload access < you mean to Phab?
<lubot> <teward001> or repos?
<lubot> <teward001> *isn't Core Dev yet*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [> upload access < you mean to Phab?], To nginx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because general packaging knowledge
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl is a Lubuntu Developer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He has access to upload
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But decides that nagging me is easier :P
<wxl> @acheronuk: do you have access/knowledge to sync libfm-qt from debian? we're well behind.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He's a MOTu
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl [<wxl> @acheronuk: do you have access/knowledge to sync libfm-qt from debian? we' …], Permission wise, yes. Being near a PC I can do that from now, no.
<lynorian> @acheronuk you will not be away from a month will you
<wxl> @acheronuk sometime in the near future is all that's needed. then i'll probably need a pcmanfm-qt no-change rebuild
<lynorian> maybe lximage-qt as well
<lubot> <acheronuk> I have been busy this week, but next few days I will have time I hope
<wxl> that will be fine
<wxl> btw simon has scheduled an ubuntu flavors hangup for our standup so that's a thing
<kc2bez> ^ ?
<lynorian> what do we join the flavors hangup with?
<wxl> if anyone does want to join this ubuntu-flavors business https://meet.google.com/dzh-oycg-csx
<kc2bez> I would but I am at an event for one of the kids. 
<wxl> understood
<wxl> oh i guess we need to start our own meeting
<wxl> that said
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting!
<wxl> who's here?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> \o
<lynorian> \o
<wxl> anyone else/
<wxl> ok i guess that's it then
<wxl> why don't we go in order; i'll go last
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can go, first
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since I have not much to say
<lubot> <HMollerCl> last 3 weeks has been really stressfull at work, I work in statistic office here and we found out that consumer price index have been mapnipulated. So, a lot is happening here, and not much time for lubuntu
<wxl> whoa
<wxl> well you did one thing that was pretty awesomre
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Giving that, the only thing I did this wee is the wiki page for porting gtk to qt.
<wxl> that's the one
<wxl> big stuff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope that people can use it and complement it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I'm still learning to pakcage python code, I thought it was easier...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope I wouldn't have the buidl/compile mess of c++
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and I'm noty sure is better....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, still learning to package the lubuntu-update-notifier
<wxl> oh i didn't know you were doing that. 
<wxl> oh excellent
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOL/CR
<wxl> good job!
<wxl> @lynorian: you're up
<lynorian> I got some more of sddm base configuration
<lynorian> and how to change to a different theme
<lynorian> Added many different screenshots
<lynorian> added how to customize different shortcuts in Kcalc
<lynorian> how to stop annoying notifications on vms from with power manager not finding a battery
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^what's this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure I've seen those notifications
<lynorian> if you try to enable battery wathcer with no battery it gets an annoying notification every boot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ooo, only on vm?
<lynorian> or desktop
<lynorian> thumbnails from lximage
<lynorian> noted where slideshow pictures come from in lximage-qt
<lynorian> andded recent files in lximage-qt
<lynorian> I also had new effects in the effects and filters of vlc which still has a large amount of undocumented stuff
<lynorian> but things like the compressor effect I don't really know that much about
<lynorian> I also have been moving screenshots closer to the text that describes them when I add new text sometimes I drive too much of a wege
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in case of vlc, wouldn't be easier to link to the vlc manual? (or wiki)
<lynorian> and there were a ton of screenshots
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, vlc should be well documented in his site, not like lxqt.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and focus in things that have weaker documentation.
<lynorian> mostly windows screenshots though
<wxl> that it?
<lynorian> yes it was many different screenshots
<wxl> i meant did you have anything else to add? we all know your work is plentiful and we are extremely grateful!
<lynorian> I did also have a typo get fixed in upstream trojita
<lynorian> that I reported
<wxl> oh i saw that! that was cool :)
<wxl> ok, i guess i'll go then
<wxl> prepare for the spew
<wxl>  * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * Started exploring apparently many issues related to brightness/backlight: bug 1829641
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Redirect forum.lubuntu.me to discourse.lubuntu.me https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80
<wxl>    * Discourse mailing list mode/reply by email https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81
<ubot93> Bug 1829641 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "brightness keys on laptop don't dim the backlight" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829641
<wxl>    * Backups for Discourse https://phab.lubuntu.me/T79
<wxl>    * Added old info and generalized Ubuntu SSO https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35
<wxl> * INFRASTRUCTURE
<wxl>    * Restored and updated the testing wiki: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/
<wxl>    * Did a major overhaul on the links page, removing deprecated social links, adding Discourse, generalizing Matrix, etc.: https://lubuntu.me/links/
<wxl>    * Added Discourse ("forum") to the website menu
<wxl>    * Added a link to the Discourse dev category on Phab
<wxl>    * Announced Discourse to the mailing lists
<wxl>    * Added GitHub logins to Discourse
<wxl>  * OTHER UPSTREAM
<wxl>    * Answered a question about when new touchpad settings are coming to Lubuntu: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/issues/405#issuecomment-493651102
<ubot93> Issue 405 in lxqt/lxqt-config "Touchpad Settings (Request)" [Open]
<wxl>  * MISCELLANEOUS
<wxl>    * Answered LOTS of questions on Discourse
<wxl>    * Put out a dumpster fire on the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2019-May/012343.html
<wxl>  * TODO
<wxl>    * Make a SRU for usb-creator-kde stretching back to xenial through disco: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: do you saw this right button touchpad thing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the two-finger tap?
<wxl> the mac one?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (I discovered this week that it existed)
<wxl> my response (which i left here, not on the question) was that i saw it as a general libinput question
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's the only configuration I don't know if it's present in 19.04
<wxl> the linked question had an answer that solved it by libinput
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the other that I know are.
<wxl> problem is i don't have the hardware to play with
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have a dell xps m1210 (2006) I think I can play with.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> oh i plan to look a little deeper into the whole brightness thing
<wxl> anyone else?
<wxl> k i guess we're done :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I guess to
<kc2bez> My apologies, that event took much longer than I expected.
<kc2bez> I have a paste.
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> fire away
<kc2bez> Found and reported bug 1829805
<kc2bez> I have added some comments for things I have tried.
<kc2bez> Based on the error, it seems as if the file system doesn't get created correctly but you can mount it from a live environment.
<kc2bez> Confirmed bug 1829693
<kc2bez> Haven't got back to look at it further due to the first bug.
<ubot93> Bug 1829805 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829805
<kc2bez> Big news in bug 1826844
<ubot93> Bug 1829693 in qtpass (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Daily ISO (May 19) QtPass error GnuPG not found" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829693
<ubot93> Bug 1826844 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu Eoan) "nvidia-drivers-* are not on the ISO" [High, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826844
<kc2bez> That is it from me.
<wxl> cool thx
<guiverc2> wxl, question: did you see the ubuntu.pad or pastebin or whatever I did?  (brightness, backlight)
<wxl> guiverc2: i did. thank you very much!!!!!
<guiverc2> :) anytime you've got monkey stuff I can do...
<guiverc2> (ditto anyone)
<wxl> wow that's really weird i didn't notice that, dan
<wxl> does that happen with or without encryption?
<kc2bez> I didn't try encryption. Next on the list I guess. 
<kc2bez> It seems weird that encryption would work. 
<kc2bez> I haven't tried today's ISO either. 
<kc2bez> No go on today's ISO and luks on BIOS or EFI both fail too.
<kc2bez> Kernel panics all around.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm here way late. I'm on my way to my mom's house for the weekend. I've created a repo on my github to help port redshift from gtk to qt and Hans has been giving me good advice on what to look out for since I tried the docs approach but didn't realize the latest docs are in C++ anyway so you have to take each line and make it Pyt
<lubot> hon compatible, ie using dot operators for classes instead of the double colon ::
<wxl> thanks Samuel. glad to hear things are coming along, however slowly and surely
<wxl> kc2bez: the note about the filesystem being able to mount is kind of telling. 
<wxl> (in live)
<wxl> you should add that to the bug report
<kc2bez> I will add that to the report.
<wxl> thanks
<kc2bez> Any thoughts on logs I should poke at? The install log looks normal like it installed correctly and I don't think the system gets far enough to generate much.
<wxl> the problem is i don't think you'll be able to get to any useful info
<kc2bez> I was afraid of that.
<kc2bez> Two mental roadblocks for me. 1) The live environment seems to work fine, In a way that seems to potentially rule out kernel issues. 2) What do we do different from other flavors besides DE and Installer. For DE see 1). For the installer, that hasn't changed since 19.04
<wxl> the kernel has changed tho
<kc2bez> True but why does the issue not present itself in live?
<wxl> that i'm not sure of
<wxl> maybe it's some edge case about how calamares does things that makes new grub and/or kernel grumpy
<wxl> seeing a kernel panic makes me think it has to be, well, a kernel panic
<wxl> issue i mean
<kc2bez> It does point in that direction.
<kc2bez> I can pull in 3.2.7 from stable CI and see if that is different.
<wxl> that would be interesting
<wxl> i mean we're going to have to bring it in anyways
<kc2bez> I tested it after I packaged it so it did work at one point.
<wxl> maybe kill two birds with one stone and do 3.2.8
<wxl> btw why don't we have 3.2.7 uploaded? simon didn't do that for you?
<kc2bez> I dunno, he asked me to put it in stable CI so I did.
<wxl> uh
<wxl> i'm not sure what he's thinking
<wxl> could you email him and try to figure it out?
<kc2bez> Sure, I can do that.
<kc2bez> It doesn't seem to work any better though.
<wxl> same problem huh
<kc2bez> yup
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> well it would be nice to have newer cala anyways
<kc2bez> True, we were able to drop some of the patches we had.
<kc2bez> Seems like big differences in 3.2.8 though. We might need a updated KPMcore.
<wxl> yeah i think that's true
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-24
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Seems like big differences in 3.2.8 though. We might need a updated KPM …], Which we're waiting on
<lubot> <kc2bez> Makes sense.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We need a new util-linux
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have to check if Adam has done that yet.
<wxl> what about getting 3.2.7 in the archives?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That was up to Dan. I haven't had a chance to review his packaging yet
<lubot> <kc2bez> I pushed it to stable CI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> maybe we should find someone else to do that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I won't have time until at least after my Physics final next week
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I seriously have four essays to write
<wxl> maybe generate a debdiff and we can find someone to work on it, @kc2bez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can handle giving it to people
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They'll want a debdiff though, yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ack. I can work with wxl on that.
<wxl> it's pretty simple
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Why can't you just upload?
<wxl> well i could i guess
<wxl> i haven't really done any significant uploads
<wxl> so who knows what the gotchas are
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure there aren't any unnecessary changelog entries, that all of the changes are necessary and sane, and that the version is good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lintian will tell you the rest
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just like uploading to a PPA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> debuild -S -d -sa
<wxl> that sounds a lot like "here's the keys to the car; don't crash it"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> dput ubuntu /path/to/source.changes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because it is. I trust your combined packaging ability enough on this to handwaive
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have worse uploaders active right now XD
<wxl> oh well that's reassuring i guess
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (nobody you'd know, I think)
<wxl> it seems to make the most amount of sense to me to run this through phabricator as normal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> ^@kc2bez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can review a diff if I have a minute, but no promises
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Again, really tight scheduling and long nights ahead
<wxl> yes yes shoo now
<kc2bez> wxl: ack
<kc2bez> probably won't be until this weekend but I should have some time.
<lubot> <acheronuk> wxl: libfm-qt merged and uploaded
<wxl> @acheronuk thank you much
<lubot> <DarinMiller> Hi, by chance does anyone know where to  find the -dev sources for qtwebengine: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Qt5WebEngine&searchon=names&suite=disco&section=all
<wxl> !info qtwebengine5-dev | @DarinMiller
<ubot93> @DarinMiller: qtwebengine5-dev (source: qtwebengine-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 87.4 kB, installed size 806 kB. (Only available for amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, mipsel)
<wxl> also:
<wxl> !info qtwebengine5-private-dev
<ubot93> qtwebengine5-private-dev (source: qtwebengine-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt - private development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 79.9 kB, installed size 760 kB. (Only available for amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, mipsel)
<wxl> note they're both from the same source package
<lubot> <DarinMiller> thx!
<wxl> np
<lubot> <DarinMiller> I swear I apt searched for that....aweseome.... calameres is now builds with all features!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-25
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 well I do have packaging knowledge.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 though beyond the KNOWLEDGE, I can't help much with upload rights until Core Dev
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-18
<wxl> tsimonq2: what makes you think we can't add people to developers?
<lubot> <lynorian> I have no clue where to set that or where the database foor that crit data is stored acutally
<lubot> <lynorian> unless I look at the source
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30be311f8e42: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30be311f8e42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7bb113097435: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7bb113097435
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1eecc7e130c1: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1eecc7e130c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec05a6f161ca: Spellecheck Discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec05a6f161ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL675a33d1b4c7: Spellecheck Discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL675a33d1b4c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4acc9b449dce: Spellecheck Discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4acc9b449dce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING2a7c912ce291: Add build dependency] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING2a7c912ce291
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3489
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3490
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 any way to make quilt edit use sublime instead of nano?
<The_LoudSpeaker> or anyway to replace the whole line containing a particular string. multiple times in same file using nano
<The_LoudSpeaker> I really like nano. but sublime's find and replace is really good and fast.
<lubot> Kyle64 was added by: Kyle64
<blaze> The_LoudSpeaker: sed, lol
<The_LoudSpeaker> blaze: nvm 
<The_LoudSpeaker> got it
<The_LoudSpeaker> export EDITOR=subl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8bca3774709b: Update vlc version for 20.10] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8bca3774709b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e9071d9d7b8: Remove uneeded text that was introduced for no reason] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e9071d9d7b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL152d07c87dec: Remove uneeded text that was introduced for no reason] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL152d07c87dec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4963ddeafcb4: Remove uneeded text that was introduced for no reason] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4963ddeafcb4
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5e072c3df25: Update pavucontrol to add multiple devices in summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5e072c3df25
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL829a4134b2f2: Fix MEM%] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL829a4134b2f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c09d177bafc: Fix MEM%] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c09d177bafc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac34a1e35682: Fix MEM%] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac34a1e35682
<lubot> J Movi was added by: J Movi
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e902f8208fb: Fix paragraph break] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e902f8208fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13368029e62c: Fix paragraph break] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13368029e62c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd7e069d16b59: Fix paragraph break] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd7e069d16b59
<Eickmeyer> Hey all, my team is kinda chomping a the bit to test Calamares. Is there any chance we can get an upload of calamares-settings-ubuntu as it stands now into groovy?
<lubot> <kc2bez> sure. let me give it look this evening eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> @kc2bez that would be awesome. :)
<Eickmeyer> I *might* ask the DMB if we can add it to the ubuntustudio packagset, but I want to see if that would be OK here so I don't step on any toes.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> I *might* ask the DMB if we can add it to the ubuntustudio packagset …], That one is above my pay grade. I think for us it is preferred to work in phab then upload to the archive from there. Other than that I don't see an issue.
<Eickmeyer> @kc2bez Well, of course. Any changes I commit would be in phab.
<kc2bez> Hmm, we may have to nuke the translations.
<kc2bez> Oh, maybe they just need to be ubuntu-studio 'd
<Eickmeyer> kc2bez: Yeah, they definitely need to be ubuntu-studio-ified. 
 * Eickmeyer doesn't have a translation team
<kc2bez> It prevents the package from building in its current state.
<Eickmeyer> Well, if you need to nuke it from orbit, be my guest.
<kc2bez> Let me try some things locally first.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-21
<kc2bez> Oh hey that is better. I think I am getting somewhere. Had to do a little changelog foo to get apt-ghetto's automirror fix in there. And futz with the ubuntu-studio translation stuff but I have a package now.
<Eickmeyer> kc2bez: \o/
<kc2bez> Ok I have it built locally Eickmeyer . I need @tsimonq2 's help though. It looks like he broke phab for me XD. I can't seem to push it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Ok I have it built locally Eickmeyer . I need @tsimonq2 's help though. …], Waaat?
<kc2bez> "You do not have permission to push to this repository."
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On it
<kc2bez> Ok, thanks.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I see lubuntu builds for: … architectures: amd64 armhf arm64 ppc64el s390x riscv64 … (source: meta)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> arch:all build
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Does Ubuntu Cinnamon need to have these or do they just need amd64
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [arch:all build], also why is debootstrap needed as a dep for your meta?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [Does Ubuntu Cinnamon need to have these or do they just need amd64], You can just have amd64 if you want
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [You can just have amd64 if you want], whatever is easier :P
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> LM is 64-bit only
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But you'd be surprised at how many arches people use flavors on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [also why is debootstrap needed as a dep for your meta?], It's needed to regen the seeds. Seed updates aren't done manually
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [But you'd be surprised at how many arches people use flavors on], This is going to sound blatant-but just tell me. What arches do I need.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [This is going to sound blatant-but just tell me. What arches do I need.], !(i386)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In the long run it simply doesn't matter
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [!(i386)], yeah no lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All packages are built for all arches anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So by having built packages and no meta you're robbing yourself
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [All packages are built for all arches anyway], even if they say just amd64?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [So by having built packages and no meta you're robbing yourself], we got meta-we just want to bump compat from 7 to 11 which you already did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [even if they say just amd64?], I'm willing to bet all of Cinnamon is built for more than amd64, or will be
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> so I'm looking at it right now
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [I'm willing to bet all of Cinnamon is built for more than amd64, or will be], let the virtual machines be the judge
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> well if you say so :/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 157x41) https://i.imgur.com/KsinEtL.jpg
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yeah. Every package we build builds for all architecture
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I would say Debian builds for a handful of 64-bits-they support:
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> amd64 … arm64 … armel … armhf … mips64el … mipsel … ppc64el … s390x
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> And I will TOTALLY pretend I understood all of that.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> correction-do not build armel
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> or..-
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It targets old 32-bit devices. Lubuntu seems to love arm so I'll take it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @ItzSwirlz [amd64 … arm64 … armel … armhf … mips64el … mipsel … ppc64el … s390x], All of these are 64-bit
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I don't think having like-4 or 6 files or whatever is necessary-I think a script should automatically create them by copying the file and renaming-THEN building. Just my idea.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Of course I'll have do so some testing but it's the least of my worries
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> For now, lets fix this garbage: … https://github.com/Ubuntu-Cinnamon-Remix/ubuntucinnamon-spices/tree/master/debian
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> This is my trash project that contains like-65 MB of Cinnamon Applets, Desklets, and Extensions (combined total) and it's debian packaging will make you all want to die
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [For now, lets fix this garbage: … https://github.com/Ubuntu-Cinnamon-Remix/ubuntuc …], I've seen worse
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [I've seen worse], you sure
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> mine is so dirty xD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Absolutely I have
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> do i want to see it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> or will i loose brain cells
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [or will i loose brain cells], This
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ;-;
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @ItzSwirlz [or will i loose brain cells], I already have :3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [^], are you referring to the lumina packaging
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @ItzSwirlz [are you referring to the lumina packaging], I am referring to everything, icluding packaging
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> mostly Calamares is biting my butt
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> right now at least
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @KaiLoveLinux [mostly Calamares is biting my butt], that's literally you all the time
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i'd help you but i'm stuck with cinnamon 4.6
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it just got released on github and i've opened like 7 merge requests on salsa for one package series update
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [are you referring to the lumina packaging], I think he is @q5sys, because it's so easy to package /s
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> well i clicked it did that :/
<lubot> <q5sys> @tsimonq2 [I think he is @q5sys, because it's so easy to package /s], why do you disturb my slumber?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @q5sys [why do you disturb my slumber?], b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶f̶u̶n̶-̶
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @tsimonq2 [I think he is @q5sys, because it's so easy to package /s], Fun fact, I never change anything else but changelog with packaging. While I can make it less hot garbage, it works so I am going to not fck with it until I am done with my required focus points
<lubot> <q5sys> @ItzSwirlz [are you referring to the lumina packaging], We dont package Lumina... that's up to the PKG maintainers
<lubot> <q5sys> #balme_someone_else
<lubot> <q5sys> lol
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So JT, Cinnamon 4.6 got released ~1 week ago and I've been importing it to Salsa debian. I saw a bunch of cool makefile stuff and I look back at my packaging and it's garbage
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and we talked about lumina desktop (very messy)
<lubot> <q5sys> @q5sys [#blame_someone_else], I prefer to #bame_simon
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @q5sys [We dont package Lumina... that's up to the PKG maintainers], tbh it'd be better if i could get like the trueos sourcecode or something
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> or their pkg folder or whatever
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @q5sys [I prefer to #bame_simon], #blame_kai #also_bame
<lubot> <q5sys> i have no idea who's in charge of the debian package
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> to see exactly the steps are how they built it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> that would be better
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @q5sys [i have no idea who's in charge of the debian package], It's a game of hot potato honestly
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> lmao
<lubot> <q5sys> @ItzSwirlz [tbh it'd be better if i could get like the trueos sourcecode or something], what do you mean?  It's all open source... what do you want.
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @ItzSwirlz [It's a game of hot potato honestly], That hot potato is on this hot mess
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> currently
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> if i understood .pkg packaging i would know the infrastructure on how they build lumina-desktop
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> so then i can translate it to debian
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> transifex.com/pkg-to-deb
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> lol
<lubot> <q5sys> ive been trying to get pkgers to reach out to me and let me know if I can fix things upstream... but none of them reply.
<lubot> <q5sys> @ItzSwirlz [if i understood .pkg packaging i would know the infrastructure on how they build …], you realize TrueOS is dead right?  And the TrueOS Desktop ceased being a thing in Mid 2018... hence Project Trident being started.
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @q5sys [ive been trying to get pkgers to reach out to me and let me know if I can fix th …], I am running stable editions for the reason of I really want to knock out the dummy thicc crap I need to deal with
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @q5sys [you realize TrueOS is dead right?  And the TrueOS Desktop ceased being a thing i …], or that yeah
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> does trident at least maintain lumina?
<lubot> <q5sys> @ItzSwirlz [if i understood .pkg packaging i would know the infrastructure on how they build …], `makepkg` is how we made the package for TrueOS
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yeah. They do use lumina
<lubot> <q5sys> @ItzSwirlz [does trident at least maintain lumina?], You need to stop crossing streams.  Trident is a Distro that uses Lumina.  Trident doesn't "Maintain" the desktop.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yeah. The thing is-
<lubot> <q5sys> Lumina dev happens outside of Trident, Trident uses the latest version.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> lets be honest we don't know who does smh
<lubot> <q5sys> The same people are involved in both, but they treat it like two different projects... because the are.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://github.com/lumina-desktop/
<lubot> <q5sys> @ItzSwirlz [lets be honest we don't know who does smh], Ken Moore and myself.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> They got it all here-but I've learned a lot through my Salsa experience
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> Project Trident uses Lumina, Lumina develops lumina
<lubot> <q5sys> its an open source repo... you can see who the top contributors are.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://github.com/lumina-desktop/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> By the way guys-try to keep it quick here-this is Lubuntu Development not Lumina talk
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Sorry Simon.
<lubot> <q5sys> @ItzSwirlz [Sorry Simon.], No need to apologize... one of these days he'll switch to Lumina. ;)
<lubot> <q5sys> and he wont even have to change the distro name
<lubot> <q5sys> lol
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> But... but
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @q5sys [No need to apologize... one of these days he'll switch to Lumina. ;)], One day I was literally looking through the lumina source files
<lubot> <q5sys> I already told him as much at SELF a while ago.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Startup sound: So peaceful.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Shutdown sound: Also peaceful
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> THEN THE LOW BATTERY SOUND:
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @q5sys [No need to apologize... one of these days he'll switch to Lumina. ;)], but the lumina remix is my job
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (BIG DRUM HITTING)
<lubot> <q5sys> battery sound go BOOM
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> oooh telegram has markdown
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> yay
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> *thonk*
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> awa
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Calamares go brrrrr?
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> I have been completely useless in this convo
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer [Calamares go brrrrr?], brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @q5sys [battery sound go BOOM], 0:15 in vid
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @Eickmeyer [Calamares go brrrrr?], Calamares is gonna need me to wait for a graphic designer to finish their amazing work that they were kind enough to offer
<lubot> <q5sys> @ItzSwirlz [0:15 in vid], you can change those with lumina-conig
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @q5sys [you can change those with lumina-config], conig
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> hehe
<lubot> <q5sys> if you want
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> sorry
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it's weird
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> but yeah
<lubot> <q5sys> I use the W95 startup and shutdown sounds.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> tbh
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i feel like an idiot
<lubot> <q5sys> just because at confernces it freaks people out
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> why have i not packaged this for you @KaiLoveLinux
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @KaiLoveLinux Oh, I'm already done configuring for Studio.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer [@KaiLoveLinux Oh, I'm already done configuring for Studio.], Oh did studio switch to calamares?
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @Eickmeyer [@KaiLoveLinux Oh, I'm already done configuring for Studio.], I haven't even done 20.04 :D
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Studio did! They are an older flavor, so lets trust them rather than Lubuntu-
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> jk
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> studio was either 2nd or 3rd to come out iirc
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz We're gonna have to. I can't count on the Ubuntu Foundations team to fix ubiquity-kde at anything faster than a glacier's pace.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer [@ItzSwirlz We're gonna have to. I can't count on the Ubuntu Foundations team to …], KDE's Ubiquity is sort of weird.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It's like calamares but sort of isn't
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it's a mix of both
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Studio was technically 4th behind Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ***yes, lubuntu can't be trusted***
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz ubiquity-kde is hardcoded to be Kubuntu.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> hm
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Erich do you want me to setup a quick studio fork for you?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> although its.. 10:25 pm
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> I'm already way ahead of you.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> The work on the Studio config is done.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Until I can test, that is.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer [I'm already way ahead of you.], https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih9zBLDr_ro
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> You:
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> YES! HAHAHAHA!
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i thought you'd like that
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> cookie?
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> twitch.tv/the8bitdrummer uses that all the time when he does his stretch breaks.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer [twitch.tv/the8bitdrummer uses that all the time when he does his stretch breaks.], Oh i know it from this stream: … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ngQb5FYXnc
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Okay lets stop with the furret now
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Haha
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> i am still doing good job with ubuntu lumina at least
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @kc2bez I take it you got calamares-settings-* to build?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I did.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Excellent. Did @tsimonq2 happen to... uh... upload it?
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> hey the calamares thing is what I currently work on
<lubot> <kc2bez> I just need to git push when Simon gives me the go ahead @Eickmeyer
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Roger that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can upload after that.
<lubot> * Eickmeyer knows he saw @q5sys somewhere...
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @kc2bez Ok, sounds good. I'm just twiddling my thumbs at the moment.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Scratch that. I've been working on Fedora Jam.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sorry for that. I fixed up a couple of other Lubuntu->Studio things too.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Awesome. Probably language-related stuff because ERR:NoTranslations
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think the only translation is for the desktop file but that should be good now.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Excellent.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Eickmeyer [Calamares go brrrrr?], HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [HAHAHAHAHAHAHA], teen in car thinks funny-
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I just need to git push when Simon gives me the go ahead @Eickmeyer], Oh shoot, got sidetracked
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [Oh shoot, got sidetracked], FBI OPEN UP
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (cough) sorry
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Oh shoot, got sidetracked], No worries.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Worries = NULL. All good
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @KaiLoveLinux dm
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> WHAT
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> IS THAT PROFILE PIC-
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz [IS THAT PROFILE PIC-], Pardon?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Kai is a little bit loosing her mind.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (look at her profile pic)
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Oof
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @ItzSwirlz [Kai is a little bit loosing her mind.], Loosing my mind is an understatement
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> uhh
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> kai has brain damage?
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Seems legit.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Ok, gotta play video games with my son. He's more important than all of you.
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @Eickmeyer [Ok, gotta play video games with my son. He's more important than all of you.], Fair
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> :D
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Eickmeyer [Ok, gotta play video games with my son. He's more important than all of you.], have fun
<tsimonq2> Hey everyone.
<kc2bez> o/
<tsimonq2> I'll be around for the day.
<kc2bez> Cool. I am getting ready for work unfortunately. 
<tsimonq2> Aw.
<tsimonq2> Merged https://phab.lubuntu.me/D95 - thanks apt-ghetto.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Fix ModuleNotFoundError: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D95
<tsimonq2> Triggered a nightly. No publisher maintenance so it should be over with fairly shortly.
<tsimonq2> What I'll probably start working on is moving the stable and unstable templates to Metadata and declaring some sort of semver-style formatting there.
<tsimonq2> Once that's done, I'll spin up a test server and try bootstrapping with some minimal packages.
<tsimonq2> Once that nightly is done, I'm going to make Lintian return 1 on warnings too and re-trigger another nightly.
<kc2bez> Can you poke at my git access? Then I can upload cala settings for studio. 
<tsimonq2> Oh, right.
<tsimonq2> I think it has something to do with the project shuffling I did the other day.
<tsimonq2> Done. Thanks for following up.
<kc2bez> Makes sense. I will give it try momentarily. 
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI73939dc9b5f6: Fix ModuleNotFoundError] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI73939dc9b5f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS394dc4f0688a: Adjust studio's translations.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS394dc4f0688a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2f179e636f33: Drop d/compat switch to debhelper-compat.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2f179e636f33
<kc2bez> ok cool. uploaded and building. thanks tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Nice, thanks.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: calamares-settings-ubuntu [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1:20.10.1] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Eickmeyer looks like you should have something to test ^
<lubot> <RikMills> you have an oem install now?
<tsimonq2> How do you mean that?
<tsimonq2> We haven't implemented it in Lubuntu yet but it's possible.
<tsimonq2> Currently I'm fixing a Lintian bug and then I can look into that?
<lubot> <RikMills> Neon are likely to use calamares for their 20.04 rebase, and I think sitter has done some work on oem
<tsimonq2> Nice.
<lubot> <RikMills> oem is one of the things I don't want to lose for Kubuntu
<tsimonq2> Agreed.
<tsimonq2> We want it for Lubuntu as well.
<tsimonq2> https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/merge_requests/310
<ubot93> Merge 310 in lintian/lintian "Allow for non-Debian profiles to specify the location of Debian VCSes." [Opened]
<tsimonq2> Oh yeah, do y'all remember https://discourse.phabricator-community.org/t/wrong-column-type-everywhere-other-errors-on-fresh-db-upgrade/3872 ?
<tsimonq2> It's been causing a lot of noise on our Phab upgrades and I was able to reproduce it on a fresh install.
<tsimonq2> That got upstream's attention and it's been fixed.
<tsimonq2> https://secure.phabricator.com/rPf86d822a37ea2c3cb174d03be538c3752f304021 specifically.
<tsimonq2> Once that hits the stable branch, I'll upgrade it and test.
<tsimonq2> Hm, looks like that's tomorrow. Cool.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez, Eickmeyer, apt-ghetto: Looks like it's in the release pocket now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/1:20.10.1
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: Do you need me to put on my DMB hat and add it to your packageset?
<kc2bez> tsimonq2: lobby for lubuntu-update-notifier to get added to our packageset too. I did that a while back but I don't think it got added.
<tsimonq2> Affirmative.
<kc2bez> Thanks Simon.
<tsimonq2> No worries.
<tsimonq2> $ ./edit-acl -P lubuntu add -S groovy -s lubuntu-update-notifier
<tsimonq2> Added:
<tsimonq2> lubuntu-update-notifier
<tsimonq2> $ ./edit-acl -P lubuntu add -S focal -s lubuntu-update-notifier
<tsimonq2> Added:
<tsimonq2> lubuntu-update-notifier
<tsimonq2> Yep, can confirm that LP sees it.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added lubuntu-update-notifier to lubuntu in focal
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Packageset: Added lubuntu-update-notifier to lubuntu in groovy
<kc2bez> Awesome! I think there is an update I can land in groovy tonight.
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Gr8
<tsimonq2> https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/merge_requests/311
<ubot93> Merge 311 in lintian/lintian "Add --fail-on option to have fine-tuned control of the exit status (Closes: #709932)." [Opened]
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: If you wouldn't mind, having calamares-settings-ubuntu in my packageset would be awesome.
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: You're about an hour behind me dude. ;)
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: I just woke up and got through my emails. :P
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: Check #us-devel
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: Thanks :)
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: No worries. :)
<lubot> <Emanuele> https://www.asaps.it/69932-_decreto-legge_rilancio__salta_la_proroga_al_31_luglio_per_il_pagamento_scontato.html
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so github pull requests automatically get mirrored on phab? or do we need to do something else? i suspect we need to upload regardless, too, no?
<tsimonq2> wxl: GitHub pull requests are pretty isolated.
<tsimonq2> wxl: There's no sync with Phab.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: eh. maybe we should turn them off?
<tsimonq2> wxl: We'd need to merge manually and when it syncs to GitHub it should automatically close the PR.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nah, we've had a few drivebys that way. Useful for one-off contributors who don't wanna learn Phab.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so we need to essentially steal the diff, run it through phab like normal, upload it, and that will resolve everything?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yep.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Or don't even worry about Phab.
<wxl> i see
<tsimonq2> wxl: Apply it as if it was a regular Git patch.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 CI ate all the CPU on the host and its memory
<lubot> <teward001> i had to force-kill it
<tsimonq2> ughhhhhhhhhhhh
<lubot> <teward001> to return stability to the farm
<tsimonq2> Not again
<lubot> <teward001> well this time the CPU wasn't the factor
<lubot> <teward001> memory was
<tsimonq2> hm
<lubot> <teward001> CPU fluctuated per the set limits I set
<lubot> <teward001> this time it hard OOM'd
<lubot> <teward001> once it OOM'd it pegged CPUs constantly in a renice/oomkiller cycle
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 i reduced the CPUs to 4 as well again to not bomb out the cluster
<lubot> <teward001> if it continues exploding I may have to put in a request for additional hardware - a refurb'd workstation PC that would be repurposed to become part of the cluster.
<lubot> <teward001> but that's donw the road
<lubot> <teward001> for now i'm just going to adjust your limits
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3cf2755d4c08: write jpeg out] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3cf2755d4c08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc11651dcd92b: write jpeg out] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc11651dcd92b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb83360d29d9: write jpeg out] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb83360d29d9
<Eickmeyer> Ok, so calamares works except I screwed-up the loghelper file, and I made changes there. The only issue I'm having now is: how do I get the install icon to show on the desktop?
<wxl> ugh this was annoying
<wxl> let me see if i can remember
<Eickmeyer> I'd do /etc/skel except that would result in the first user having a useless icon on the desktop.
<wxl> it's in casper https://git.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubuntu/+source/casper/commit/?h=ubuntu/devel&id=ad2283696ad96ffa681a23fc8559c9c82ec31530
<wxl> i did switch that to our specific one though https://git.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubuntu/+source/casper/commit/?h=ubuntu/devel&id=b6faf8f7440165f2c468ccfa289a2d679f30b9a7
<Eickmeyer> Ohhh... fudge.
<wxl> so you'll want to make another one to what i expect would be /usr/share/applications/ubuntustudio-calamares.desktop
<wxl> fairly easy all things considered
<Eickmeyer> Yup. And then ping someone to actually accept the MR.
<wxl> i forgot who i had to harass to get it to happen
<wxl> you'll see there's no MR associated with it
<Eickmeyer> My guess is vorlon, his name was on that.
<wxl> quite possibly but i feel like it was someone else
<wxl> anyways good luck with that XD
<Eickmeyer> Ha! Thanks. I can always add it to the default favorites, and it'll get ignored if it doesn't exist, which it shouldn't after install anyhwo.
<wxl> btw Eickmeyer we made some progress (well @guiverc did) making Cala-specific testcases but we don't have them fully employed yet. we should probably put all of our heads together one that one
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that's definitely something to talk about. In my case though, getting it to not have an error at the end is, well, let's say "priority". lol
<wxl> heh
<wxl> you'll get there fairly easily i think
<wxl> cala has honestly been a real pleasure to work with
<Eickmeyer> I'm literally a commit away.
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, ERR:SonHomeSchool
<wxl> the only problems i have ever had with it are these real goofy partitioning edgecases
<wxl> and in those cases it's almost always an upstream issue
<Eickmeyer> Well, considering how new Cala is compared to Ubiq, yes.
<wxl> and i've had like totally fubar'd problems get reported on irc and like fixed in less than 24h
<Eickmeyer> Which is amazing. Means there are people dedicated to making it work.
<Eickmeyer> As opposed to: *submit pull request* *wait* *wait some more* *ping #u-r* * wait more* *ping #u-r* *rinse* *repeat*
<wxl> yepppp
<wxl> and not only that, the code makes sense
<Eickmeyer> Even the config files are a breeze.
<wxl> ubiquity is a nightmare 
<wxl> i mean i'll be fair, it doesn't seem to me that canonical has a general requirement to make code incredibly approachable
<wxl> </understatement>
<Eickmeyer> I couldn't, in my head, figure out a way to de-Kubuntu-ify ubiquity-frontend-kde that wouldn't have taken weeks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bingo
<wxl> hey they can take your diffs and just s/Ubuntu Studio/Kubuntu/ and they'll be running cala too XD
<Eickmeyer> Hahaha
<wxl> i think having studio on it will be very compelling
<wxl> especially given your default de is in fact kde
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd671e9203909: Fix for logs-helper looking in wrong folder] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd671e9203909
<Eickmeyer> Well, I know RikMills is watching closely and learning from my mistakes, which are corrected ^ there
<kc2bez> Oops, I missed one I see ^
<Eickmeyer> kc2bez: Yep, just one.
<kc2bez> Wow, not bad
<Eickmeyer> I'm going to push that and rebuild the ISO.
<kc2bez> cool
<wxl> then after we're all using it, we can keep working on all the others :)
<kc2bez> Eickmeyer: @tsimonq2 has done a swell job with our CI infrastructure so we have builds for Calamares there too.
<Eickmeyer> Cool, but that doesn't help me with studio iso builds and tests.
<kc2bez> no but if you find an issue that you think the newer versions of cala address you can use it for testing. Also we can apply patches that won't impact the archive.
<Eickmeyer> True.
<kc2bez> The unstable ci branch is from the tip of the git master.
<Eickmeyer> Ok, I'll bite. Why does the cala settings package have a 1: epoch?
 * Eickmeyer blames tsimonq2
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/macro/view/4/
<Eickmeyer> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Eickmeyer> That needs to be a ! command for ubottu.
<wxl> it is a macro on phab so you can introduce it in a conversation anywhere you want :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> It rolls right off the cut and paste. XD
<Eickmeyer> Hahahaha
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/macro/view/4/], PMSL
<Eickmeyer> Oof, phab account required.
<wxl> @RikMills you darn brits. why can't you rofl like everyone else?
<wxl> oh lemme get you one Eickmeyer 
<wxl> errr
<wxl> looks like you signed up for one and got approved?
<wxl> yes, you did
<wxl> hmmmmmmmm
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> @RikMills you darn brits. why can't you rofl like everyone else?], We have a more finely developed sense of humour
<wxl> yes, because "pissing" is more finely developed than "rolling"
<wxl> oh man my eyes are hurting from rolling in the back of my head
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> yes, because "pissing" is more finely developed than "rolling"], I didn't specify the direction of the refinement
<wxl> hm
<Eickmeyer> wxl: No, I thought @RikMills didn't have one, but I guess I'm wrong.
<lubot> <RikMills> Americans accuse brits of being up toght
<wxl> yeah i guess when they report a natural disaster, they often refer to it as a "developing story"
<wxl> soooo
<wxl> if there's one thing we always say, it's that brits are so darn up toght
<Eickmeyer> I didn't know what PMSL meant. Now I do. TIL PMSL = ROFL but dirtier because British.
<lubot> <RikMills> But you have your own set of social nonos
<wxl> i just think brits have an obsession with pissing
<wxl> they're either getting pissed or pissing
<Eickmeyer> Or piss dunk.
<wxl> of course, i'd be pissed too if i had to call my chips crisps and my fries chips
<Eickmeyer> And your cookies biscuits and your biscuits muffins.
<wxl> oh and let's not forget the boot
<lubot> <RikMills> Not our fault you made silly other names for things
<lubot> <RikMills> Anyway, this channel logged so perhaps stop now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ What was this ? 😂😂
<lubot> <RikMills> PS. A few lxqt packages needed rebuilds for qt 5.14. Don't let me forget to sync that to vcs
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERf2b85758af30: Bump standards version and debhelper version] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERf2b85758af30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERf2460f2e3965: Upload to groovy.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERf2460f2e3965
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-22
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Good evening everyone
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> or good.... 2 or 3 am... for some people
<lubot> <N0um3n0> 4:25 xD
<lubot> <lynorian> hello
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ok im going to commit logonto irc
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> hello
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> channel is #lubuntu-development?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> #lubuntu-devel?
<ItzSwirlz> yes it is
<ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 in debian/rules meta:
<ItzSwirlz> dist:
<ItzSwirlz> 	# since ran from bzr checkout, do not want to kill it...
<ItzSwirlz> 	# rm -rf .bzr
<ItzSwirlz> 	rm -f *.old
<ItzSwirlz> 	rm -rf $(DEST)/lubuntu-meta-*
<ItzSwirlz> 	mkdir -p $(DEST)/lubuntu-meta-$(VERSION)
<ItzSwirlz> 	# copy only main files from this directory, no .bzr, etc...
<ItzSwirlz> 	cp -r * $(DEST)/lubuntu-meta-$(VERSION)
<ItzSwirlz> Does this just basically remove debian tmp files
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'm so darn proud of myself.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 - sorry for late ping. Tomorrow morning-check github.com/Ubuntu-Cinnamon-Remix/ubuntucinnamon-meta
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> we now use makefiles to replicate the files for the architectures, then germinate builds, then another file removes them safely
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and i love it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> because instead of having
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> desktop-recommends-amd64 … desktop-recommends-arm64 … desktop-recommends-armhf … desktop-recommends-armel
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> You can now just have one file-desktop-recommends. Let the script do the temporary copying for Germinate.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> To remove them of course, debuild — clean
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> updated rules file: … #!/usr/bin/make -f … %: …   dh $@ --with germinate … dh_auto_build: …   ./replicate … clean: …   ./replicate …   dh_testdir …   dh_auto_clean …   dh_clean …   ./cleanarchs
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (./replicate was added in clean because if the files weren't there it caused ./cleanarchs to fail-honestly i didn't care and it would be temp and gone in a second anyways so i just said, screw it)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> just put it in github so if you want to see feel free
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> gn guys
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ( i can't believe i stayed up until midnight to do this)
<Eickmeyer> Just thought I'd fill-in everyone on the news here: Calamares is a success on Ubuntu Studio Groovy Gorilla. I just did a test install, experienced no issues, the experience was just what I was hoping it would be.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Awesome \o/
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will probably be working on packaging the latest released version this weekend.
<lubot> <kc2bez> So more testing XD
<Eickmeyer> Nice.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS27b10443ad46: Fix dvd.list leftover in /etc/apt/sources.list.d] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS27b10443ad46
<Eickmeyer> ^ Not uploading since no failure, just a little bug that I'm not too concerned about.
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: Hey, so, fun fact.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/1:20.10.2
<Eickmeyer> Yes?
<tsimonq2> If you're uploading it, you made the changes, and your name is at the bottom of the changelog entry, you don't need this: [ Erich Eickmeyer ]
<Eickmeyer> Yes, I know, I know. Didn't know if anyone was going to add more before I uploaded. :P
<tsimonq2> If you're uploading it and your name is at the bottom but someone else made all the changes, then yeah keep it there.
<tsimonq2> It's no big deal, but then make sure you remove it before uploading.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd385b7fa62f6: Fix changelog] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd385b7fa62f6
<Eickmeyer> Fixed for future uploads.
<tsimonq2> Cool, thanks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS0315b34f6698: Actually fix changelog] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS0315b34f6698
<Eickmeyer> And there's another one for an erroneous email address.
<tsimonq2> Did you fix it locally too?
<tsimonq2> Should be the $DEBEMAIL env var.
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<Eickmeyer> It was wrong in my .profile file. I must've stuttered my first name.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb671b4161818: sync with groovy archive] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb671b4161818
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING6df0173c9bc3: sync with focal archive] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING6df0173c9bc3
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe018e89a9026: Add escape key to get out of menus] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe018e89a9026
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS59a8b2b59723: Update two slideshow images] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS59a8b2b59723
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS402dc7d13a36: Reenable audio.conf prior to first run] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS402dc7d13a36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSdab7ad8fbfbb: Update changelog, upload to groovy] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSdab7ad8fbfbb
<lubot> udayrajb was added by: udayrajb
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: Please make sure you tag your commit once the upload has been accepted.
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: I also went back and put a tag on my previous upload.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Eickmeyer
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI4ae071880b9c: Apply experimental Lintian patch to the infra and enable the new flag.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI4ae071880b9c
<tsimonq2> ^ That makes all jobs with Lintian warnings unstable.
<tsimonq2> I'm expecting a lot more unstable packages after this nightly that I just triggered is done.
<tsimonq2> oooooo I found a race condition, nice
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING251d898efc19: Merge branch 'ubuntu/groovy' into ci/stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING251d898efc19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING9a2a4db50d38: Add build dependency on liblxqt-globalkeys-ui0-dev to solve FTBFS.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING9a2a4db50d38
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T134: Calamares: Slideshow doesn’t show] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134#3493
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T134: Calamares: Slideshow doesn’t show] Eickmeyer (Erich Eickmeyer) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134#3494
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T20: Package sddm-config-editor] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20#3496
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#3498
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ^^^ whoever is seeing this-make sure you review the meta repo as a whole too
<tsimonq2> I launched a new LXD container on the main host and provisioned it as a Jenkins node.
<tsimonq2> The node is turned on in Jenkins if any job has been waiting for an executor for more than 20 minutes.
<tsimonq2> This will certainly be useful for the nightlies or other shenanigans that make queues long.
<tsimonq2> Also, when the node is active for an hour, it turns itself off, leaving us with the main node until we need it again.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Nice
<ItzSwirlz> T58
<ItzSwirlz> 13T58
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 13T58
<ItzSwirlz> Okay then-whatever
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T58: consider minimal install  3]   15ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) …], this post:
<ItzSwirlz> Are we going ahead with the minimal?
<ItzSwirlz> I'll be happy to spinup a minimal for you @kc2bez if you wish
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-24
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> How exactly do I commit to the Lubuntu seed?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#3499
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> PR open https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-meta-packaging/pull/1
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Lets see if it takes longer for this to get merged then it will for my cinnamon-team Merge Requests to get merged.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20f51e41e6b9: Fix move towards wording to make towards low] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20f51e41e6b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbe7c3e47e05: Fix move towards wording to make towards low] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbe7c3e47e05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL167d99d42ef5: Fix move towards wording to make towards low] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL167d99d42ef5
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just cloned rART, the branches are still on focal?
<The_LoudSpeaker> didn't change to groovy?
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, tsimonq2 wxl kc2bez bhaiya review ploxx: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Update lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D91
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am kinda free this week so lets get this in.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @lugito [<lugito>  3[ Needs Review  3]  Update lubuntu-grub-theme:  2https://phab.lubuntu …], is this flicker-free boot?
<apt-ghetto> No, it is just a grub-theme
<apt-ghetto> @ItzSwirlz https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131 is about flicker-free booting
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Version Number in Plymouth?: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Ok
 * Eickmeyer already implemented the flicker-free boot theme in Plymouth
 * RikMills has no clue how those themes work
<The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills: why don't give them a try? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Just point GRUB_THEME in /etc/default/grub to the theme.txt 
<The_LoudSpeaker> After that a update-grub should set it.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @RikMills It's the spinner theme, pretty much. You can look at lp:ubuntustudio-look and the plymouth theme package in there for some clues.
<lubot> * Eickmeyer needs to figure out how to change the gfxboot image for Studio... it's ancient.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Does Lubuntu plan to update the calamares from upstream?
<lubot> <kc2bez> working on it right now.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Ok. When you finish with it let me know so I can refork it for cinnamon.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING7163358a20e8: Bump version for new upstream release.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING7163358a20e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGc50c98a01a9c: Update copyright file.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGc50c98a01a9c
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Well then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING4eafdd50d2d8: Update debhelper-compat.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING4eafdd50d2d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING2ff6aa38b12a: Declare Rules-Requires-Root: no.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING2ff6aa38b12a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING6160b9b47f5a: Add lintian override for spelling false-positive.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING6160b9b47f5a
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> There's my answer.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING3bcb59807aff: Upload to groovy.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING3bcb59807aff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING07f7ce829fbf: Update changelog.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING07f7ce829fbf
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is building in groovy proposed @ItzSwirlz
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [Ok. When you finish with it let me know so I can refork it for cinnamon.], What is there to fork?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [What is there to fork?], Lubuntu
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> e.g. i know there was a proposed minimal or way how the user could choose packages
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (by the way check the PR i opened on meta github)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I saw your PR on GitHub. I don't know if that will work, will have to see what @tsimonq2 thinks there.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [e.g. i know there was a proposed minimal or way how the user could choose packag …], Package chooser? That is a settings thing. Calamares has had that for a while.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [Package chooser? That is a settings thing. Calamares has had that for a while.], something
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> whatever its just if calamares is being updated i want to refork it
<lubot> <kc2bez> sure
